# Re: Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 8



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home ladies

  

pam xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well what can I say he went to surgery at 12pm and is still in recovery as i type!!!! don't know any more than that but doesn't look like it wnet to plan and they are probably keeping him in tonight! Just off to the hospital now will post later with an update!

Love Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Evening all..

Well the puss & piper show was in full swing this morning & the comfy waiting room was taken over for gossip session.  All we needed was tea and cake and we could have been there all morning....  

Hi Piper - well, they've told me to carry on on the same dose and go in Friday for blood and dildo cam..  How about you buddy?  Quite looking forward to Friday so I can see what's actually going on down there...  (god I hope something's going on!!)  Just thinking about dildo cam,  if DH's aren't coming with us on Friday, maybe we could request a full size picture of George Clooney on the ceiling in there to bring a smile to our faces....    It was me sneaking up the inside lane at the traffic lights on the main road by the way - I tried to wave,  but ended up flinging my arms around looking like a looney!  

Hi Rach  - good to hear it went well and Murray's now in recovery. Been thinking of you both today and willing it to go well for him.  You've done bloomin well to soldier on today whilst it was all happening - I'd have been no use to anyone - well done you! I'm sure you'll feel so much better when you've been to the hospital and checked him out for yourself..

Sunflower - nice to hear from you!  Aha - proof that Puss's are master's of disguise - we can fool vets for years!!  Honestly, you'd think the absence of a pair of furry balls would have given it away to the trained eye wouldn't you! 

Juliet - hey somersaults too now - he'll be a gymnast at this rate!  What room are you going to paint?

Clurr - come on you're not telling me you've never been a little deviant??  Mmm - methinks the lady doth protest too much!      Know what you mean about the barth thing with Piper though - I reckon she sticks her little finger out when drinking tea too!

Hi Pasha - I've been here a while now and I still can't keep up with all the rabbitting here!    What I say is just rabbit back and get your own back  

Deb Bee - hi there how's it going?

Got to go stick needles in myself now!

ttfn
Puss


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone......

Rach..... hope Murray's o.k.... and you're o.k..... you must be really worried and stressed at the  moment.... hopefully catch up with you later tonight xxxx

Clure.... how did you know about the rampant rabbit? I've traded him in for a younger and fitter model !!!!!
Sunflower..... how's it going?  How do you feel?  Taking it easy I hope?
Baileypipin,Piper,Puss,Deb bee and all the rest of you....sorry if missed you out (please don't burst a bubble) hope you're all well!

Come to have chat with you all cause feeling stressed out!  Kids have been a nightmare all day.....get home and hubby's attacking the house - just can't get any piece and quiet 

Well as you know....I had my first date with dildo cam...... it was fine apart from needing 2 nurses (Rachel and Sue) to try and locate my left ovary...... neither could find it!!!  I know it's there because they checked everything out when I had my Laproscopy last year!!!  Must be in hiding !!!!  Can't blame it.... it knows it's going to be in for a rough time!! They reassured me that my ovary will probably 'drop down' with the drugs-hope they're right.  Rachel was lovely - really took on board my anxieties,worries and fears about the injections/needles and egg collection.  ( We have been advised by Dr Shaker to have ICSI even though I have un explained infertility & there appears to be nothing wrong with hubby's swimmers). She has also put a note on my records to have Doctor carry out ET instead of allowing every Tom,Dick and Harry to have a prod and poke around.... and left feeling like a 'welly top'.  I start injections on the 20th of October.  Had no idea hubby was going to have a go at 'stabbing' me.... I'm not joking.... if I could have remembered my way out of there.... I would have done a runner!!! (I do suffer from short memory span). 
So... if any of you can alleviate any anxieties.... it would be much appreciated!!Feel stressed and excited all at the same time. It all sounds so confusing!!
As well as all this going on... we recently moved house (across the road) which needs loads of work doing to it!  It's like something from the 70's...... burn baby burn....disco inferno..... all that's missing is the glitter ball in the corner!!!  Could put that on my Xmas wish list..... not!

Not a lot more to tell you really......I'm animal mad.... got 4 cats-one with 3 legs... he's called Tripod..... love him to bits,he's my baby.  I'm 31(and a twin) hubby's 42 he's a Joiner by trade, live in Bakewell,been married 3 years and we're well suited cause we're both barkin mad..... and I talk too much!!!

Right .... better log off and leave some room for you lot!!!  Hope it has taken you ages to read this..... now you know how I feel!!!

See you later
lots of love Bakewell Tart a.k.a Pasha   xxxxxx
God I talk too much!!! Now Puss has just squeezed in a post .... hi Puss... happy jabbin.... I'm wincing just thinking about it!!


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi 
cant do a proper post cos gotta go to work.but you lot are tre funny today!
will do a biggie in morning
.
rach ..just want to say..that hopefully things have gone ok with murray.. even tho you dont sound too convinced.heres hoping he recovers well.thinkin of you baby and sending you huge cyber hug of the clure kind. 
love clurex


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Helloooo,

Thanks for the welcome back.  It was nt the thought of you lot turning up in Blackpool....honest  .  I just could nt keep up with you all 

Clure, I thought your real name was Ruby, God, I'm gonna get confused.

Rach, is Murray your DH?  I'm desperately trying to catch up.  I hope everything is OK, as I'm sure it will be.

BaileyPippin and Piper, thanks for welcome back.  Hope I dont bring this thread down to new depths and get chucked off this site  

Pasha, mmm...dildo cam...weird how you get used to it.  You get so used to being pocked about... I get offended if a doc does nt ask me to take me knickers off now.

Just a quick update: I'm currently waiting for an appointment with an endo specialist to get an opinion as to whether my endo should be treated prior to our 4th fresh ivf.  I'm a bit scared about my age and that I may need to lose an ovary which Dr Low told me is a big no no for ivf as neither function that well  .  The endo specialist is brill though, so, hopefully he can help me  .  I'm expecting an appointment in the next few weeks.

A big hello to all you other ladies.  I will try to keep up.

Now what are those sex tips?    I'm an old bird, but right naive.

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

just a quickie coz my teas ready!!!
Puss, we've got a date on Friday! It looks like johns going to gatecrash our party though! I think you should get dh to come to prepare himself for next weeks ordeal!!
Rach, Hope everythings gone well with Murray, will look out for your post later ((hugs))
catch up with the rest of you mad things later
love Piper x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls

hi pasha oh thats great news you starting soon...sounds like me and you are the chatterboxsand got short term memeory span although i have to say mine kiked in about week 10 and seems to be getting worse..in all the books and the info they give you at antenal apparantly thats the norm...might loose my balance soon ... so think it will be me and you at the end of the table....um nice funky disco ball.....sure i got a lava lamp somewhere you could have...i was dreading more than anything the needles...ive fainted in the past just for a blood test and since then hate them...but to be honest  the less i thought about it and sat looking at it the better iwas...i also could only do it in one leg...used to numb it with a bag of peas then grab and pull the skin up...to be honest its good you start with suprefract cos to be honest that doesnt really sting...you get a bit of stinging when you go on to the menopur or well at least i did..but ididnt have any bruising....well i also have accupucnture but to be honest them needles are not he same..anyway im a great beleiver in the accupuncture sure you gathered that...have you tried it before  to help you concieve naturally??anyway its worth reading up on whether you think it might be good for you...

rach..let us know how murray recouperating...you sounded a bit not sure how things gone so let us know...

hi sunflower....gald you ok hun on your two week wait you sound like you keepin it together...i didnt communicate or talk about it in my two week wait with anyone and i didnt post  on the board till i was 7 weeks...so i know sometimes its nice to carry on all normal..without talking ivf all the time...just wanted to let you know were here and thinking of you and obviously hoping for a good result for you both...hope work goes ok tomorrow..

puss and piper you little chatterboxs disturbing the deadly silence of the waiting room...xxx
clure hope its a good night for you at work...
hi deb bee you know i got brain like a sieve since freddo joined me so refresh me when you start your treatment again..is it similar time to pasha..??
night all...been tryin to sort out my 4 d scan and a uterine scan....getting a date going to birmingahm for them ...they sound like the best and cheapest place....got midwife tomorrow sohope my glugose is better...had bad cramps in my lower abdomen all day so aprt from the usaul couple mile walk with the dogs been in resting...i had plans for a busy day but all that got put to one side..im alright just taking it easy...been worried that the reflexology was not such a good thing .....as for the diy....well no not doing a nursery...not yet far too rsiky would be unlucky i think...not we just got lots to finish marks idea of DIY .....is  DONT INVOLVE YOURSELF.....i am big into house renovation and gardening....did up a house for 3 years...well infact done two complete full monty renovations...my true love is gardening as well though...although only got a small area here but its hard as well having a dog kennel not very pretty......so can not wait for my other house to sell then can serioulsy start looking for my next big project....got to find the right location location first....anyway going to see when freddo turns up  how ifeel about life and what direction want my career and then plan....although all being well with freddo and he arrives safe and sound...(cos still find it hard  to believe im pregant and its going to materialise  and not counting my chickens cos its still early and not viable yet till over 25 weeks)and as soon as i stop breast feeding at six months think ill be trying again..although might have a few months trying naturally with accupucntrure...not even got one yet and im plannning the next!! its that big clock ticking......tick tock biological clock...
see i reckon if pasha our clure an me were chatting we would of said all that in two minutes but cos im writing it looks a lot...thats my excuse and im sticking to it...
night girls

xxxxx

baileypippin  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps hi becca you just posted but well i was looking at the barcelona girls and what they have done there and  in spain they do a dopler scan of the uterus before treatment..to check its depth etc its a bit more indepth thatn that but i found it amazing stuff and they dont do it over here or even mention it ...wondered if this could help with the endo?worth a mention xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as only just functioning i'm that tired! the whinging git is fine but thy've kept him in to be sure, probably letting him home tomorrow!

Thanks for all your support will post properly tomowrrow!

Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi

Rach, glad to hear  Murray is doing ok.  Sounds like you could do with a kip.

Baileypippin, thanks for your message.  I had a dopplor scan earlier this yr in Nottingham.  They confirmed both ovaries are stuck with adhesions and I have an endo cyst on each.  My uterus is ok though  but I have poor blood flow to it.  The prob with my endo, is getting it treated without removing either ovary which is why I've insisted my GP refer me to a proper endo specialist.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning girls

well I'm up cos this pain in my lower abdomen is not going away and now im really worried being lookingg on internet trying to diagnose myself...text midwife...was contemplating going to hospital but thought i would wait now till 8.30 before midwife switches phone on...worried as you can imagine...i not been well really since last week but now the pain here and it not gone away since 4 am yesterday morning....you pray its something and nothing you know the ligaments stretching  and mini contractions or maybe its my fiborids  but gonna get this sorted this morning...paranoid i see blood again once you seen it in pregnancy it never leaves you.....you probably thinking what im doing here typing but im trying to pass the time and take my mind of things..mark wanted to take me to a and e but ill only sit there on a uncomfortable plastic chair and before you know it will be 8.30 so waiting for midwife...oh im sick with worry...praying it nothing so fingers and everything else crossed....
love baileypips xx

rach glad murray ok...must be ok if he whinging...
becca ...oh at least you had the dopler test ..yes i dont blame you for insisting to see an endo specilaist...have you been recommmended one and are you going to wait nhs or go private?


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

juliet
hope your ok baby...really worried about you. i know what you been thru .hang on in there girl, if it gets worse get to a/e, plaggy chair or not,insist they move you to womens hospital.
dont even contemplate bloody diy ,after this . i hope your not by yourself this morning.will leave my phone on if you want owt call me.hopefully you"ll be fine.
crossing everything for you and the  freddo.
much love claire xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Juliet - Its half 8 on my watch get that midwife wrung!!!!! and aren't they supposed to have one on call over night! if you get now joy from them ring the epau and get yourself up there. Lots of love to you and freddo hope evrything is fine and he's just having a growth spurt!

Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Juliet, hope you're okay hun! sending you huge (((hugs))). Will be looking out for your update later.
Take care, love Piper xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Juliet, hope you have contacted the midwife by now and got the reassurance you need.  I'm sure everthing is fine but dont take any chances hun  

I have been recommended a proper endo spec and I am seeing him privately.

I'm thinking about you.  You take care sweetie.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls thanks for all your messages...well to cut a long story cos you know i can tell one...but midwife said got to go to  the hospital cos they can check me over what with my fibroids and the pain she insisted i go...basically when i got there theymade me feel like i was a paranoid nutter with nothing wrong with me..honestly  the nurse and the doctor so they checked my urine and the Doctor pressed my stomach...so why did i bother going..that was a waste of time...nurse didn't even want to take my blood pressure...they just ignored what i was saying and ...well felt really degraded stupid and belittled...you know when you got pain and i read all about stuff so i know whats right and whats not...anyway my midwife would of been more help at least she could tell me whats normal whats not ....she only sent me to have my cervix examined and fibroid and placenta scanned...and none of that..anyway oh midwife just rang she is so lovely talks so fast as well ..but she told me to go back if things don't improve...so girls bit drama ...makes me talk all serious and not rubbish...thanks again for your messages...if i have to go back gonna take my mum with me...had  a good old cry anyway ...gonna try and sleep now turned the heating up to full pelt so you can not breathe or move...in the hope ill sleep...

hope you girls are all OK
catch up later love baileypippin xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi
phew juliet ,glad your ok.... nothing surprises me of that dump.you know its a good idea to take your mum with you,you also have to be just as snotty and rude as they are to get anything done. you know communication skills for general nurses are non existant, tho youd hope the ones that work in obstetrics would be better.
so no nice ,kind ,be a brave soldier juliet...scream rant and exude attitude.
think clure....and it will all come easy.!!

so basicly your no more reassured than you were this morning.cant believe they didnt scan you , or check you out.lazy gits.  (grrrrr) get rach to do one of her famous complaints that will sort em. gives you great hope for having the baby there.actually i spent a day on labour suite as a student..and it was really good. i also i did a fortnight on one of the maternity wards and that was great too. so its better than a/e.

i hope youve managed to have a sleep...keep up with the paracetomol and if your no bettter go back, and keep on top of the midwife too!

were all with you girl 100%.
lots of love clairexxx

ps ..rach..hope murrays better...poor lads allowed to whinge he just had an op..cant you tell your a nurse!!!! hope you get him home today.love to you both x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Juliet, so glad your home safe and sound! although as clure says  - they didn't do a great deal did they? Hope you're feeling better and that the pains gone? I know this shouldn't have to happen but is there anyone or anywhere you could go to privately, perhaps that way you could get peace of mind. They were telling me at care the other day of a dr from the nhs place in sheffield setting up in private practice... if you're interested i can ask when i'm there tomorrow morning! 
Really hope you've got some sleep and are feeling better, though if not go back and take your mum and stand your ground until they check you over properly or even better take our Clure and Rach with you!!!!
Rach, hope you've brought the whinger home today and that everyhting's gone well.
love to everyone
Piper xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi piper think i do need to take clure and rach with me.....safety in numbers. yes that would be good if you could see who the private doctor is and find out for me is that who  nurse rachel  sees...ive seen dr anumba privatley at claremont and there is anotehr hospital in sheffield with another consultant there thats who does the 3 d scans ...i had my nuchal with anumba and the scan machines are better...i also looked on the site and all the girls go to birmningham cos the scan is half the price there £150 for the 4d...for future reference gilrs you go to  .www.mums.me.uk they do all sorts there thought i might go and get the doppler scan which  checks your placenta and uterus..my midwife thinks they should of checked that today...anyway whats £150 in the scale of things...only takes me an hour and half to get to birmingham but would be great..if you could ask them  cos sheffield so much closer...
hope all is going ok for you ..how are you feeling on the menopur...looking forward to seeing dr zhao on monday and ill see you too..hopefully feeling much better by then  hope your bloods ok tomorrow ..are you having a scan ass well both you and puss?

clure im glad you said you had work experince there cos it does put you off a bit...i know in the past dri not had good things happen in the baby unit but things over the past couple years have good results..you just feel really vulnerable cos you trust them with your life and your baby and you wantt them to help you...it makes you realise the nurses at care how nice they are...how diferent they are...plus i dont think the anxcioius icsi on my notes will help..the dog bite the bleed the fibroids the ivf...bet they think im dot cotton ...if i saw that happening to my friend or family and i was with them i would of had a word with them but when its happening to you and you dont feel right...i was just mush.....even if it is a common complaint and they get lots women in which the midwife said they do between 20 and 24 weeks...anyway gonna do as piper says just go privatley its not worth the upset...and even if it is nothing then money well spent..last shift tonight hun...

hey on a good note guess what came to day...yes orvilles record ...made me smile...better not be scratched..

rach ...are you nurse then to murray..hope he not got a little bell at the side of the bed...how is he feeling his he thinking its a success.. 
thanks girls...glad you all here your my true gurardian angels  .........its great to talk...do you think id be a good advert for bt....
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi girls
juliet i understand everything your saying about trusting the medics, and it shouldnt matter whether they get 2 concerned mums to be a day or 22.so what? they are there to provide a service ,this is what they are paid for.it makes me livid. you know i will come with you at anytime,day or nite.im not particularly big on patience tho, so you can be sure you would get seen if only to get rid of us.
i think its a flamin disgrace thatyour having to think about paying private to get results......grrrrrrrr. but i absolutely understand why. i agree that your consultant didnt do you any favours at all by puttin that commment on your notes.frankly id ask for it to be removed.he should record facts,not opinion.

yeah it does really make you appreciate the "care" we get at care. id love to work there. imagine how much job satisfaction you get from a job like that,knowing you helped people like us achieve their dream. beats keeping "offenders " at bay from the public!

hope you get aunty roses record player on and give orville a whirl!

good luck piper and puss for tommorow..hope your progressin well x

rach hope u got murray settled.

hi to pasha ,sunflower deb bee ,and becca. gotta get ready for work now.hope i havent missed anyone.
bye 
love clairex


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi girls!
          becca...good to hear ur back.hope ur ok hun?.i havent been on here much myself lately with working silly shiftsto cover peoples holidays!.xxx

Rach...hope murrays feeling a little better now hun..bet you have been a nervous wreck.give him a big hug from us all!xxx

juliet...glad to hear everythings ok babe .Bet u are so relieved!..hope u like ur orville record   .i used to cry at orville when i was little cos he was sad cos he was green and couldnt fly! .i felt so gutted for him! lol..xxx

its my birthday on sunday   just found my presents from den.he's bought me a samsung media player and a bottle of jean paul gaultier perfume.im working til 11am sunday then going to bridlington for a run out.

a big   to everyone else

                                                  love and hugs 
                                                                    kaz xxxxxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

moring girls hope you all well...piper and puss how did the bloods and scans go??hope you managed to meet up..
sunflower how are you feeling ..do you feel better back at work

hi kaz....does he know you found your presents or have you been practising your surprised face....glad you too felt sorry for orville cos he couldnt fly he did that to me....have a good birthday on sunday....not been to brid for years have a nice day...

hey clure was gonna text you at two in the morning while i was watching mrs doubtfire ...but then you had a paper work night so thought it might have sent you off to sleep....
rach how is murray..are you off work looking after him or are you working today...
well been taking the pain killers every four hours..and had a little hot water bottle which helped...ive managed to get some sleep..kept getting up watching mrs doubtfire then sleep again then bit more mrs doubtfire...was just about to start on walllace and gromit...but had a good three hours sleep this morning....got a belly as hard a s a bowling ball......well girls going to go and put my feet up...even though the fluff on the wooden floors is driving me mad ...itll be a carpet by next week....
hi deb bee what you been up to 
pasha have you started doing anything inpreparation for your treatment....
hi becca....thanks for you message yesterday...glad you going to see the endo specialist and you found a good one...be good to have some one address all your issues who knows what they talking about....im going to book a private scan today...should of just done that in the first place....have you rang and booked yet..and is it where you live or have you got to travel far?

take care girls...
gona ring my aunt to dust down the record player...bet she still got two little boys  by rolf harris too...come on dont tell me you all too young to rmeber..
thanks for all thinking of me  and sending your wishes....keeps the stress and tears at bay....
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

morning 

sleep still alludes me....reckon Ive had 10 hrs over past 4 days...well off now till Monday niter! hey Juliet...got my paperwork done...feel sorry for the poor cow who has to type it cos it looks like hieroglyphics....hey a middle o the nite text...dont believe i had an extra long blink last nite..3 of us on ...better conversation!
think you need to update that movie collection...wallace and gromit..."nice bit o cheese gromit"...glad your managing to nap.the pain relief and hottie bottle sound a winning combo...pleased your not doing cleaning/painting/gardening....delete as appropriate.belly like a bowlingball.....lucky you...mines like a bouncy castle!!

hey becca ....wots with the glamour puss piccy? wheres the devil gone? is that you? christ im not meeting the rest of you guys till ive had some plaggy surgery.....your all way too glam for me. hey if you wanna call me ruby hun feel free...i actually now believe my name is clure anyway! great to hear your gettin the best advice re your endo! good luck x

rach..hows murray? is he home.drivin you nuts, with the bring me ,fetch me carry me ,routine!

pasha...im a woman of the world its my job to know about rampant rabbits.....wots the younger fitter versions name by the way?  i may need to check it out...for a friend obviously!

sunflower...wow lots of details from you.ta very much.satisfies my nosey streak.hope the 2ww isnt drivin you too nuts....we were all normal before we did 2ww ...honest!

puss....piper...hows it goin girlies? ...soon be 2ww for you two too. anything to report back from todays meet up. details purlease chucks!

hey kazza..take youve been pressie hunting on the sly...is that so if your not too impressed you dont look devastated. that sounds like a fairley good selection! well done den.hope you didnt have to unwrap em and reseal the sello tape. used to do that at xmas wi the pressies under the tree! always got rumbled as well!

deb bee...where u gone girl?

talk later mi ducks love clure x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I didn't Post yesterday was absolutely exhausted !!!! 
well Wednesday went like this........ Rang at 12pm he was in surgery told to ring at 2pm but left it till 3pm so they had plenty of time to check him over! Rang at 3pm still not back! told to ring at 4pm! rang at 4.15 still not back  getting stressed now! rang at 5pm still not back  getting very stressed now! was told by the sister that he wouldn't be out that night and to take him some stuff as he'd had a large amount of pain relief and he was still in recovery!
Drove to Sheff getting more and more stressed arrived to find him sitting in bed eating a cheese sandwich and drinking tea looking as happy as Larry!!!!!
Apparently in the recovery room they had been very worried about his laboured breathing (aleways has been a heavy breather!!!) but non of they had thought to ask him why? he could have told them that its a technique he uses to lift himself above the pain and saved me a lot of stress!
Anyway he's home with one shaved very swollen very bruised testicle as they had to go through his groin to get to the bone spike!   Consultant was very happy with how it went so time will tell if its worked! (fingers toes and eyes crossed!)

Murray says to tell you all that he has a large swelling in his pants!!! unfortunately its not the type of pant swelling I Like!

Also his Brother really ****** me off that night, was telling him the breathing story and he said "God he must be in a lot of pain if he has to do that!" felt like saying " Yes you stupid TW*T he is in a lot of pain which is why he's only worked 10 hrs a week for the last two years has been under the pain clinic and has just put himself through surgery to try to get rid of it" Are some people real!  

Anyway enough waffling from me!

Juliet - How are you honey? did you go yo A&E of epau? can't believe they tried to fob you off insensitive ******** (sorry moderator but feel its called for!) if it carries on your going back and me and Clure are coming with you! Has you midwife checked you over! (I'm off work till Tuesday if you need me!)

Clure - hope the last night went well

Puss and Piper how were the Scans this morning girls

Kaz - you are a very naughty girl finding your pressies, hope you have a good birthday

Becca - Any sign of an appt yet?

Glad to see we have some more pussy lovers on the tread me and Fat Boy Rupert were feeling out numbered by the doggie lovers! Basil the sex change pussy was a classsic Glad you've changed vets the other one obviously wasn't very good! And Tripod the 3 legged cat made me smile too!


lots of love to you all thanks for all your support once again!

Love Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

just read rachs post
murray.......OWCH OWCH OWCH. work her like a dog, run her ragged ,make her wait on you hand and foot.you deserve it! that sounds agonising. hope your in front o the telly remote in hand.beer at your elbow and lots o scoooby snacks.

what is it with hospitals? nurses ..hello god rach i"d have been in hysterics if that was me . families ...they say the "cutest " things dont they!

heres to some pant swelling in the future....easy rach...break him in gently....oooh hope the regrowth on the old boys doesnt itch too much!!!!  

clure x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hi guys

Had the scan this morning - only got 4 follies    and one of those they think the doc may not be able to get to,  but it may come down as it gets bigger....    

They're apparently a good size so they think EC will be Tuesday,  confirming it at lunchtime when I call them.

Feeling a bit down.  Paula said she thinks its just an age thing,  but when the bloods on Mon/Wed were OK I kind of assumed that meant I would end up with more.  I know it only takes one,  but the odds have gone down a bit now haven't they...  looking a bit dodgy if they don't all have eggs in,  or they dont fertilize or don't divide...  I asked if there was any point increasing the drugs,  but she said it wont increase the follies just make them bigger,  & they're growing ok now.  

Oh well - got to keep thinking positive - but please keep your fingers crossed for me girls!      

Didn't see my buddy this morning - how'd it go for you Piper?  Hope you had better news.

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

sorry not been around for a couple of days been trying to strip and wallpaper the stairs a job i wish i'd never started, gosh what a busy lot youv've been,
trying to catch up on eveyones posts.

Juliet so glad you and bubba are ok hope you managed to get some sleep coconut macaroons lovely...is midwife keeping an eye on you..
Rach glad murrays op went ok, what a worrying time for you bet your glad hes home where you can keep an eye on him, just think of all the antics you can get up to when his swellings gone down  
Clur hope youve managed to get some sleep are you up to owt now your off till mon night or are you taking it easy reading about the up and coming no pun intended ann summers dildo cams 
Puss n Piper how where your bloods this morning are you both havin a scan today how long to go before your 2 w wait..
pasha defo think your on a par with juliet and her gassing when do you start your treatment think i may also need plastic surgery before we all meet up very glam.....
Hi Kaz, Becca and to anyone else i've missed gotta go and feed millicent my cat whose a real cutie pie abit over weight black n white very similar to felix but love her to death even when shes trynig to rip holes in the carpet with her claws ...

see you later 
luv
deb bee x x x

Puss just seen your post please keep positive and yes it only takes one will keep everything crossed for you the other follie probably will come down when it gets bigger please try not to worry i know its hard sending you a big   where all here for you hun x x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi rach  what a day you had wedensday...sat in bed eating a cheese buttie when you got there...why dont they just tell you whats happening...do they not realise the worry and the drive alone is dangerous ....

well murray is now named buster ...as in buster gonad and his incredible large testicles.(viz)......large tin of peeled plum tomatoes comes to mind...be worth it though if it gonna be back in tip top condition....as for his brother ...like hello where you been sailor.yeh he jsut likes to make panting dog noises for the sake of it...so speedy recovery murray.....oh poor rach another excuse for a man to sit with his hands in his pants itching...
clure can not believe you used to open your pressies before christmas...your as bad as my brother but what he used to do was eat the back of my other brother and mine easter eggs and then make them look they were still intact from the front...unfortunatley now hes grown up he does that to his own kids ...ill remember to wrap your pressie in that silver ducting tape..well i just booked a scan at leeds screening centre for tuesday ...obviously if things not right before  then ill be poping along to doncaster and might have to call in the charlies angels to come with me.well my dad having an angioplasty today at northern general in sheffield so hopefully feel ok to to go and see him...i hate anybody having anestheic scares me to death......my mum thinks he will be out today but knowing my dad who happens to love hospital food hell stretch it out over the weekend...he loves all that nurse atention...70 and still thinks hes in his twenties....as my mum says silly old fool he so embarrassing...
piper and puss how did it go are they growing nicely....?
lovebailey pippin xxx

puss hi hun just read your post....honestly anything can happen yet and there might be  one or two hiding...plus are you having the accupunctrue still give dr Zaoh a ring get in an extra treatment if you can..but it is still looking good...please dont be downbeat...plus its more important to have  a few good ones than loads of not so good ones...so these ones hopefully will be first class..and you only really need two..i know its nice to have a bit omore of a choice but whose to say they would not be all the smae...so concentrate and bethinking you got at least three that are coming along nicely there is no reason why they shouldnt...plus the accupuncture...you got a couple more days of injecting and the super booster one...so anything can happen...if you want to have my appointment on monday at 10.15 for accupuncture  if she can not fit you in before you can..i can go any other time....tell her juliet said you  can have hers then ill make another one..im hopefull for you ..chin up puss got everything crossed for you...love baileypippin xxx
hi deb bee you just posted too....oohh wallpareing stairs worse job ever...it be worth it done but no the nicest job...getting all them bubbles out...xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Juliet, glad you seem to be a bit better this morning. I'm really sorry but nurse rachel wasn't in this morning so i couldn't ask for that dr's details but it's at the hospital in Sheffield that does the 4d pictures! I can see you've booked an appt anyway though - so excellent news and good luck. I spoke to Dr Zhao this morning and told her you were poorly, she has sent strict instructions for you to REST!! That doesn't mean take the dogs for a 2 mile walk!! It means curl up on the sofa and do nothing!!! She may give you a call over the weekend  to check up on you!
Rach, (((hugs))) to you and Murray, hope you're not too run off your feet! Take it Murray and his db are close then!!!!
Deb Bee God you're brave! Hall and stairs is the absolute worst!!
Cluure, Glad you're finished with those yucky nights for a couple of days. Isn't your real name Our Clure?!! 
Puss, Sorry i missed you this morning, we came late so that dh could squeeze some extra zzz's in inbetween his night shifts!!!! (clure i'm sure you know where he's coming from!) Firstly don't fret about the follies! Last time i was told exact same thing at scan then for ec there were 7 follies, 5 eggs, 4 good ones, 3 fertilised. And don't forget your dh is much more youthful than mine so his swimmers must have more energy! It's definately quality rather than quantity and thats what the SP aims for. So get your positive head back on and start talking to your follies!
Gosh i'm feeling bossy today!! 
My scan was difficult!! To find my ovaries required a nurse to pretty much sit on my stomach!! So dh was given the clipboard and told to note down the measurements!!  But the good news was that they found 6 follies that they could see measuring between 12 and 15. They've told me to go back Monday for another scan and hopefully ec Wednesday!! . Puss, hope you can hang on a day, I don't want to split from you now - although results will be the same day any way!!!
Happy birthday for Sunday Kazzi, i'm afraid i have to confess i'm a secret present opener too!! John has daily inspections to make sure i don't open all the xmas pressies early. I always used to do it at home too!!
Speak to you all later
love Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hi there

Thanks for your messages girls - I've got my positive head on again now.

Piper - so pleased to hear you're growing nicely - clurr will be having a field day when she reads about your antics with dildo cam and with a nurse sitting astride you......  Thanks for your thoughts on the follie count - it's a good to know it's not as black as I thought.

Looks like I'm going to be a day ahead of you,  I've got to increase the menopur to three powders to one water tonight & tomorrow,  then do the final injection at 2230 on Sunday.  They don't want me back for bloods/scan on Monday,  just have to ring them in the afternoon so they can tell me what to do from that point.  I hope they tell you you're OK for Wed - but poor Dr Zaoh will be making two visits after all now won't she!

juliet - thanks for bucking me up too - you're right - there's time to turn it around and I'll certainly ask Dr  Zaoh if she thinks extra appts will help.  Thanks for offering your appt - that's so nice of you,  but you need it yourself after all the grief you've had this week so I wouldn't dream of grabbing it - I'm sure she'll fir me in somehow if i need it.    I hope you're feeling much better now and managed to get some rest -  i thiink they treated you appallingly at the hospital and you should raise hell if they're ever like that again - it was so unfeeling of them    

Hi Deb Bee - thanks for your kind words & hug.  One of my puss's is black & white too...  She and her brother brought in 3 mice last night between them so weren't popular with DH this morning..    They're completely unrepentant as you'd expect.....

Catch you later
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi piper...oh that is good news 6 and good size..sure there might be few hiding too....oh well you just a day behind our puss now...sounds like you had a field day in the scan room...dh practising his nursing skills there too good job he went with you....thanks anyway for offering to ask rach..jusst next time you see her ...i got  ascan booked at the leeds screening centre so leeds is just as easy for me to get to......so you got a few more days of injecting...yes if it hadnt been dr zhoas dayof today i would of gone to see her but to be honest best for me like she says relax and ..oh she is lovely dont know what id do without her at times...probably have to give my tongue a good scrub beofre monday...so unless puss wants my appointment i will see you too monday...xx

hi puss...oh the end of injections is nigh...so full steam ahead for tuesday...you ll have to keep the bed warm for piper....its still great your treatment is so close...cos you both going through the same thing ...and hopefully celebrating the same time.....have good faith hun..things gonna be ok...theres four days to go yet.. BOTh you too  take good care now ...xx

just had a fantastic indian head massage...oh it was lovely actually feel sleepy...my mum rang  earlier to say my dad has waited all day and both the machines broke so he coming home....hope at least he got his lunch...

gonna have a feet up night ..hopefully sleep...trying to pace myself on the paracetomol....
our clure im jealous you out having apub meal you know  i like my scampi......
hi rach...told mark about murray..murray got more sympathy and face reaction from mark than i had in all this last six months....men heh...

toodle piip love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Kazzi, Happy birthday for sunday      You naughty girl, rumaging for yer pressies  

Bailey, glad to hear you are getting a scan, it seems if you want anything doing properly and on time, you bloody well have to pay for it privately!!    I'm sure everthing is fine hun.

Ruby, I'm so God damn gorgeous I get comments like that all the time  ....no really....it's Claudia what's her face.  I once had hair that blonde, but there the resemblance ends  .  I thought it would make me appear more sophisicated    I'm really a big fat northern moose lass.  I have a rampant rabbit too.  Someone bought it me for my 37th birthday but I've used it!!!  I told you I'm nieve.

Rach, glad to 'Buster' is doing well.  I dont the history, but I hope that is the end of his pain, poor thing.  I've got my appointment with the endo spec on 7 Nov  

Puss, dont you worry about 4 follies, that's plenty enough to get 2 good embryos to tranfer.  I always get upset at scans but by the time I get to ec it's never as bad as they seem to prepare me for.  The 1st ivf they said I had only 2 follies and I should prepare myself for tranfering just one embryo.  Well they ended up getting 4 eggs which all fertilised!!  And the 2nd ivf I got 5 eggs, which again all fertilised and 3rd I got 5 which 4 fertised and we got 2 frosties!!!!  Sheffield only collect an average of 5 to 8 eggs per ivf anyway, something to do with them using lower amount of stimms drugs.  Do you mind me asking if they checked your FSH levels?  I was just wondering as they have never checked mine.

Hi to Piper and Deb Bee  

Speak to you soon girls, off to get my tea (madras....mmmmmm...naan etc...mmmmm)(wind.... )

Becca
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello chums....
fat bloater full o grub n booze on line!
puss...dont worry i only got 6 eggs on my 1st attempt,only 4 were any good ,only 2 fertilised,did manage to get pregnant....shame it went a bit tits up then!what im trying to say is ,like piper says it not quantity its quality.and theres time yet for that trigger injection to do its stuff. good luck honey were all wishing you well. keep positive sweetie x

piper baby....cor i bet john was loving it today ,girl on girl action.you filthy gurl.dlido cam too!!!!! my god  .puss is right.im shocked.  big positive vibes for you too ,this is the one!
top tip for you girls....remember the fentanol. if your ovaries are that high up piper id be askin. i remember my first ec with debbie and sue sat on me......see i always have to go the whole hog! hopefully the ovaries will have dropped tho and be nice and ripe for picking. god im gonna get me knittin patterns out soon...what do you fanct bonnets or bootees?

becca....claudia schaffer...thought you looked familiar!!!!  hey i never said i own a rampant rabbit...i just know these things  naieve...nah not buying it! mmm your tea sounds yummola. make sure that you trap dhs head in the duvet tonite when the curry starts workin!

juliet.....scampi....what is it with you.your my posh bird chum.lashings of ketchup too as i recall.good to hear the massage hit the spot.fab news about your scan.will you get piccies ...even a dvd? best of all piece of mind. listen to piper...cos shell kick your ass.fiesty little blighter aint she.

deb bee ..fancy comin up to my house when youve finished...i hate decorating. hey theres a ann summers in town.might pop in see what im missing!!!!  i  plan to do very little over the weekend as per. im a lazy mare!  

hi rach...hope murrays keepin you busy
hi to everyone else too.


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning

hey our clure you sussed me out i was up at four...didnt post but was looking at other stuff on tinternet....but it was only a one wake up call in the middle of the night so that is a bit better..cocoooned myself inbetween all the pillows....really dislike taking the paracetomol but they ease the pain a bit...took me ages to wash the oils out of my hair from the massage...gonna take my mum and treat her next time cos she another one can not sleep...clure and piper im getting worried about you too.and your one on one action ..having the nurses sit on you..thought you tooo were llaaadddieesss...but yes i would go for the drugs to stop the pain...clure how you feeling this morning...full of nice grub and booze last night......and then theres becca she having a nice madras...windy pops i definatly think for both of you...although our clures advice on trappping your  dh head under the covers is not part of the karma sutra...unless there been a new chapter i not  read...
hi puss...so tonight is your last two injections of menopur and suprefact and then the biggy tomoorw...have you got dr zaoh coming on tuesday..have they given you an exact time yet?
hi sunflower...how are things going hope you still feeling positve about things...not too long til your test day i bet you can not wait and nervous all rolled into one...is it the 12th you test? hope you drinking lots of water and all the other stuff...
hi piper how you feeling hun?
kazzi happy birthday for tomoorww xxx

hi rach how you today and your patient?
have a good weekend everyone love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

afternoon chucks

juliet..glad to hear you had a better nite,think you should come work nites with me tho...you do a better job of staying awke! feel a bit snuffly today think im gettin a cold!
hey your just jealous of piper and i  bein irresistable.....baby some of us have it....some of us.. 
believe me it wasnt nice...no squeeling in pleasure there just agony!!!!
i didnt have a problem with flatulance cheeky...my stilton stuffed chicken wrapped in bacon agreed with me perfectly as did the chardonnay!  karma sutra.. you got to be a bleedin barbie doll to get yourself into some of those posistions...i have enough hassle gettin my legs in the styrrups and me butt to the edge of the bed(at care babies...not at home before you ask...i aint got one of them swing things either!) 

so basicly none of us like surprises cos we all un
wrap the pressies! does that mean everyone will want to know the sex of their babies when we all make it into the puddin club? waiting 9 months for a suprise.. nah!!!  hey the easter egg thing is a tip for next year!

hey puss...nervous yet for tuesday? youll be fine.but dont forget to get your poor chap tucked into a corner in case he faints. oh and seeing as how your into dressing up see if you can keep his theater greens, im sure if you squint a bit he will look like george clooney. personally i prefered anthony edwards (dr green). once i take my specs off nige is the spit of him 
piper youve been there before but still a mix of nerves and excitement?

anyhow waffled enough...im bored cos footy on  downstairs,hi to the rest of you gals!
talk laters 
our clure xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Mu Chrissie presents have to be hidden as I prod the life out of them until I've figured out what they are 

The patient is doing remarkably well!, Still bruised and sore but to be honest better than he is normally so we are very hopeful that its worked  I on the other hand feel ****! having a real down day not sure why! just feel very hormonal and want to eat lots of cake but trying to be good back on the diet!

Clure - enjoy your rare weekend off! They have tank tops on sale in Tesco if you fancy another 

Juliet - are you still in pain honey? if you are get yourself back there tomorrow, whats your midwife saying?

Puss and Piper - nearly there girls its getting very exciting 

Hi to everyone else hope your all OK
Love rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evenin All

My God didnt think there could be so many bubbles in wallpaper   wish id never started all i keep doing is walking round with a pin prickin things told my rob to keep out my way.. 

Rach glad murray aka buster is feeling better and hope you feel better, youve been through alot of stress so your expected to feel down eat the cake if it makes you feel better we can all be fattie bloaters together.. 

Juliet how you doing hun feelin any better hows the greasy hair bet you looked like some kind of greasy hells angel when you came out after head massage  hope your RESTING....or we will come and sort you out..... 

Clur hows your time off going, glad you mentioned the stirrups at care my imagination was just going into one   my god think all of us on  here have tried every position possible....stilton n chardonnay very posh thought you might be a lambrini girl  

Sunflower hows it going drinkin plenty of water..are you off work for your 4 days yet or is it next week 

Kazzi   for tomorrow hope you have a great day and lots of prezzies  

Piper whats this girl with a dildo cam  nurse sat on you my god its begining to sound like some dodgy film... 

Puss Final injection sunday nite when is the EC is it tues then...You and Piper nearly there...

Becca madras and wind know where your coming from mate hope you held your dh head under the quilt till he turned blue  

Hi to everyone else just had pizza and choc chip muffins n cream not sure they were on the diet plan but what is even more worrying rob feelin very frisky while im feelin rather sick though to much food if i give him plenty to drink he may fall asleep.... 

luv deb bee x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning girls...oh its me up again at this stupid time....got my mini hot water bottle easing the pains a bit..was quite good yesterday tried to not have as many pain killers...well my new plan of action  is to go to my Doctor and get him to check me over...and then ill be having the scan on Tuesday...but apart form that  not sure whether I'm just getting used to the pain and coping with it but was out and about with mark yesterday all though the plans to do diy major set back....bi its wearing me down a bit the constant pain
..
rach glad murray on the mend...you probably a bit down it been an emotional and worrying week...bit cake wont hurt you...
hi deb bee so you got aerobubble wallpaper....hope the knockout booze worked on rob...very impressed with all your little icons and faces i can still not work out how to get them in my messages xx
hi puss final injection tontie ..did you manage to speak with Dr zhao...xx
hi piper  bet you too counting the days...ill see you tomorrow really looking forward to my appointment...
hey  our clure...i sent you a pm glad you having a chilled out weekend...not even passing comment on the stirrups and swing..i was just a bout to laugh and splutter then realised you meant at care...yes right... me thinks the lady knows too much bout swings..either that or you like playing Dr's and nurses..nige looking like Dr green...or goose in top man....i liked iceman..although i met val kilmer once in an airport terminal when i lived in san fran...i was stood next to him and he said hi....he was all teeth..like ken dodd..went right off him,,,well the exciting evening of x factor...hey Simon's house pretty smart infact it looked like heaven kept picturing myself on a lie low in the swimming pool........iv had him too in first..he kept calling me babe..he looks nicer on the telly but his mannerisms are exactly  the same real life he very direct..he didn't wear his trousers high up and was bit scrawny looking..but i never seen so many people screaming for someone in the states as he came out the terminal ..crazy people....
oh I'm hoping for things to settle down and this pain to go  would like a bit of a holiday end of November..not sure whether we gonna go south Africa ..or Boston and go to marthas vineyard Nantucket  then down to new york ..mark never been east coast and plus i get to do a bit of shopping.whatever we do will just turn up at airport and see what flights we can get on..don't fancy anything over ten hours..alhtough not fussed about lying in the sun..wanted to go to Spain with my mum and look at baby stuff but right now can not even think that far ahead ....i can feel freddo fluttering in there so know he is moving....but worry worry worry....
anyway gonna try and get in a few zzzzzz before morning well it is morning ..
sunflower how are you  
take care ..its been great talking to myself since 4 O'Clock this morning.yet feel you all with me just you don't get the ear ache
Love baileypippin xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Bailey - you a real early bird at the moment aren't you,  I hope you settle down again soon, you must be absolutely knackered after the week you've had.  You poor thing - maybe Dr Zaoh can ease some of the pains at your appt tomorrow?  I used to think Val Kilmer in that Batman suit was so horny,  but now all I see is black rubber and buck teeth - ruined!!  Oh well,  there's always George Clooney - for god sake,  no-one ruin that for me - I'll have him warts and all please!

Final injection tonight and yes I'm starting to get a bit nervous.    We've talked and decided that DH isn't going to attempt to come in with me,  cos I'll be stressed enough without worrying that he's going to be putting a brave face on and then keeling over half way through - I can pretty much guarantee he wouldn't last the whole procedure!  My mum's not working that day so she's going to come and hold my hand.  DH has promised he won't get stage fright with the thought of the mother in law being close by!    EC's at 0930 on tuesday but I have to be there for 0900,  so it's too early for Dr Zaoh to do a session beforehand,  but she'll do one either side of ET for me.

Deb Bee - wallpapering is a right pain isn't it - I used to end up wearing more paste than I'd got on the wall.  But it'll look great when you've done so keep smiling!  Hope he went to sleep for you so you could digest your muffins in peace 

Kazzi - happy birthday - have a great day out in Brid!

Reb - My FSH is usually reasonable at 8-8.5 on day 2. Care were checking it before I started to stim (after the HRT which knocked it right down)- it went up to 7ish  I think before they let me start stims.  I hope the increase in Menopur & the final injection will do the trick - as long as I get 2 to put back I'll be happy. 

Rach - sorry to hear you're feeling rough - sounds like all the stress of this week is catching up on you.  I think you deserve a bit of cake to be honest!

Clurr - Admit it you're a posh bird really aren't you....  lord I'd kill for a glass of wine!  

What's this fentanol stuff then, extra painkiller?  Did everyone need it?  Do you have to take it before or can they give it during the procedure if you're in pain? 

Hi Sunflower - how's it going for you - are you feeling OK?    Sending you a hug   and thinking of you...

Hi Piper - fingers crossed for you tomorrow - let's hope they tell you your ready for Wed & that the appt with Dr Zhao relaxes you nicely.  I had an extra needle in my wrists this time - i think to de-stress & lift the spirits - seemed to work I've been a happy bunny since,  except for when I was watching The Cider House Rules on TV last night - it was about an orphanage and made me blub!!  I'll be looking out for your post tomorrow so put me out of my misery as soon as you can buddy..

Well I'm signing myself off work next week and then I've booked two weeks holiday for the waiting time - got a pile of books and DVD's to keep me sane - and you girls!

OK,  got to go deal with a chicken....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Puss - very worried what your doing with that poor chicken!!!

Juliet - get yourself to the Dr's tommorrow please!

Puss good luck with the final injection tonight!

Piper - thanks for the emails, will be keeping everything crossed that your good to go tomorrow

Don't know what was up with me yesterday but feeling much better today! even managed to resist the cake! Had a fun morning,
ages ago Murray and I decided we needed a new hobby that we could do together as we were turning into a couple of old farts! I voted for Horse riding but due to Murray's condition that was a no no! so we decided on Archery!!!!! Anyway had first lesson this morning I was a bit dubious but Murray was really keen! (boys and firing things!) anyway it was great, really enjoyed it, just good to do something different, Murray was fantastic even given his current limitations and i got better as we went along! Back next week for the next installment!

hope everyone else is having a good weekend, I'm still off tomorrow and meeting a friend in Lincoln for a girlie day

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello

rachel...glad to hear murray on the mend.had some passion cake today and thought of you! also top tip.cucumbers are on sale in tescos if you feel the need....catch my drift??

puss...have pmd you re fentanol. all the best for tommorow,youll be in good hands. good old mum there to hold your hand. happy temazie dreams tonite. no not a posh bird..just like nice wine....definatley not lambrini !!!
we will see you thru the 2ww. i shall have  a glass of wine in your name tonite! let us know how it went as soon as you feel up to it xxx

deb bee i had pizza too last nite...diets gone bust since cyprus...finished mine off with pecan pie tho. mmmmmmmmmm pie!!!!!!  nothing worse than a amorous hubby when you got a full tummy 

piper...have you abandoned us..or are you working? 

juliet....at last your seeing your dr... hurrah.kick butt hun.get answers!
sorry to disapoint but dont have a dungeon...tho think i would look  fab in a latex rompa suit....bring out the gimp! val kilmer ...ken dodd..funny! 
simon cowell always looks tubby on tv.must be true about the 10pound thing.
oh my god..boston.. marthas...ny city...you lucky cow.what a trip. oooh you must go to the carnegie deli in ny..best strawberry cheese cake and pecan pie in the world EVER!!  mmmmm pie. (tellin you to go places tho is probably like teachin your granny to suck eggs.)

hi to pash,sunflower becca and best wishes kaz!
love 
our clure xxx

oh my god robin hood rach.....scarey....!!!!!!!!!! have a fab time in lincoln!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Juliet your getting to be abit of a nite owl up at all those crazy hours glad your going to the drs tomorrow finally....let us know how you get on, then are you seeing Dr zaoh for some accupuncture..Wow africa or boston take it you dont mean the boston in linconshire... 

Clur getting very worried about your ideas with the latex rompa suit and cucumbers from tescos...  what are you up to tomoorow before you go back to the dreaded work....

Rach nice to know murrays feelin abit better archery sounds really good once youve learnt how to do it think of all the people you dont like you could pick off from a distance... 

piper what are you up to, hope everything goes well tomorrow and it will be you on weds, have you got bloods n scan tomorrow?..thinking of you

puss good luck with your final injection tonight, my rob would be exactly the same only sees slight bit of blood or abit of pain and hes passing out..  what are they like, will be thinking of you.

Kazzi hope your havin a good birthday..

Hi becca how are you havin a good weekend

Well going to make dinner now then more muffins and cream and defo from tomorrow back on the diet wagon...

luv
deb bee x x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey deb bee
cucumbers strictly for the rachael woman...pay back for the tank top dig. bit too rude tho for open discussion on here.im already on detention from the moderator! 
anyway puss started the discussion re shiny black suits with her batman fetish.....oh my god just thought bet shes cat woman!!!!

can i come live with you..muffins two days running. keep the cream tho.im not a fan.as piper ,juliet and rach will testify 

tara chucks
clure x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

I've not abandoned you it's just some of us have to work you know!!!! 
Juliet, so pleased you're going to the docs and together with the scan and dr Zhao i think that'll put all of our minds at rest!! Looking forward to seeing you in the morning - just bob in and start talking at me when you get there!!! 
Puss, my partner in crime... can't believe you've abandoned me!! Good luck with your last jab tonight! I'm so glad that you've got your mum with you on Tuesday, better to leave dh reclining on the sofa outside!!!
Mm Debs i want to live with you too! I thought you were on a diet!!
Rach, Glad the archery went well - gosh Murray must be doing well if he managed that already! You'll be on that clomid before you know it    
Cluur, You'd better pm me about the extra drugs too! I was fine last time and although they had to press on my tum last time it was nothing like on Friday!! Better make sure i know what i can get!! I don't think it's really sunk in yet so am still being very chilled about the whole thing - long may it continue   I might also move in with you too... eating out, passion cake! Am i the only one eating healthily?
Will let you know what happens after my scan tomorrow
Take care all
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Piper work on a sunday what do you do? so you are going for the acupuncture tomorrow as well then is it care for scan? You must have alot more willpower than the rest of us eating healthy have you got any tips for us....apart from super gluing our gobs up.. 
Clur you can come anytime but have got to try from tomorrow to be good me and rob are getting to resemble a couple of whales on a beach and are havin to pull each other up off the sofa..  not good..
dont like cream is that on cakes or is it some fetish to do with squirting it on the body... 

see ya
deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hey clurr - not shiny black suits - dull rubber black suits with little bat ears if you please......  miaow...

ttfn
Catwoman....


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

puss_in_boots said:



> hey clurr - not shiny black suits - dull rubber black suits with little bat ears if you please...... miaow...
> 
> ttfn
> Catwoman....


and you guys call me!!!!!
deb bee ....cream on cakes girlie....how many times im a good girl i am, its you lot leading me astray. hey me and nige like wayne and waynetta slob "im smoking a fagggg wot wot wot" hey guess wot tommorow me and dh goin to a italian that juliet raves about for lunch....well back at work tommorow nite. i think i might go to whale watchers tommorow nite tho..cos am fatter than fat now. will need a set of scales for each foot 
puss apologies for bein thick, of course my best wishes to you are for TUESDAY not tommorow...doh!
love clure x

ps piper ...u got mail hun.x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls....puss no i wouldnt ruin anything about george....i even like michael keaton in the batman suit.......and i agree with you it has to be that think rubber six pack look and george launching himself off the top of the wardrobe.....arghhhhh iwish......
our clure is posh she likes her wine and stays at the waldorf astoria on lexington avenue NY NY ....
well never looked in on you all yesterday cos was feeling ok in the day then late afternoon felt like crap..didnt think i was going to see dr zaoh but manged to sleep in shifts of course but glad i went to day..firstly cos i got to see piper...and her lovely hubby ..and always feel better when i see dr ZHao...she thinks its my fibroids pressing down on my nerves cos she says i should not have that much pain from normal pregancy...so puss i too had extra needles today....
hey rach maid marion and robin( no we not back to the rubber suits again) hood....bet that was good fun...glad murray up and about too...hey when murray back in tip top condition you can always try the riding then(steady girls woo now know what you thinking)....love horse riding...not been myself for a long time.....anyway where did you go yesterday with your friend...into lincoln itself.....
puss sending you such good luck wishes now for the rest of your treatment...hope yo have a good sleep tonite you can dream of george and good luck for tomorrw....
Piper was lovely to see you ...you looked really happy...its getting closer now and bit more exciting....final injection for you tonite....yipee no more needles....how do you feel after your accupuncture...did you have to go straight to work and are you off soon or going back to work whats the plan and you too puss what are your plans.....

hi deb bee...oh well blow the diet for now hun...enjoy yourself when you get a bit closer and your start treatment im sure youll get down to it....i bought mr kipling angel cake to try and make me feel better...mark has been testing it for me...trying to convince me i wont like it...

kazzi how was your birthday celebrations in brid did you have a good day

hi becca hope you ok...
well girls going to leeds tomorrow so hopefully they can see if anything causing this pain..just got to ring doctors now so i can make sure i not got an infection...still mad at the hospital cos they could of put my mind at rest ...if it is the fibroids..im dreading getting anybigger cos think it going to be tuff times ahead...dr Zaoh touched my tummy and said she thinks its a girl...piper did you think my belly looked a bit bigger...you dont see it onyourslef..so much...

well girls im hoping you all going to be joining me in the big belly freddo club soon.....
need to lay down catch you later...hey our clure did you manage to get my emails ..notice i said emails cos i kept loosing pictures to different files.....should of done a computer course while i been off...love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

What a crap day at work everyone seems to be taking babies and all i want to do is either cry or smack them my friend who knows my situation just kept looking at me....think she thought i might react....but just bit a hole in my bottom lip.
Well juliet hope the scan goes ok tomorrow and they can give you some answers to put your mind at rest, glad dr zaoh seems to know what the matter is, were the extra needles any good for you.
clur me and you both should be going to fat class  scales are no good well have to go to a proper weighing bridge...  hope you and your other half have a nice time tomorrow at the italian..
Piper good luck with your final injection tonight, how was the accupuncture where do you have your needles..
Puss how are you feeling hope everthing went ok today make sure you take it easy...
Hi to everyone else going to have a bath before i go to my class

see you 
deb bee x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Piper - it looks like Juliet has grassed you up and we all know you are doing EC on Wednesday and last injection tonight Yippee its all go from here girlie

Juliet - Glad you had a good Acu session good look for tomorrow and the scan

Clure - Fat club here we come! I had a lovely day out to day in Lincoln with one of the girls from work and had a yummy 3 course lunch  feel like a real fat bloater now! back to fat club on Wednesday can't seem to get my head into it at all!

Puss hope EC goes well tomorrow , will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!

Sunflower - hope your resting! when do you test it can't be long now?

Dee Bee, Kaz, Becca, pasha, hi girls hope your all OK

I went to see my endochrologist today (under active thyroid and PCOS) Up until today I trusted him implicitly and really liked him, I informed him via his secretary when I was pregnant and again when I miscarried but he didn't seem to know anything about it today!!!! Yet she rang me back to give me his congratulations and tell me what i needed to do regarding my meds and checking my blood levels! Care have advised me to do Metformin which I'm already prescribed to make me ovulate and Clomid together but when I told him that he said I shouldn't take Metformin when trying to get pregnant! i said well aren't you contradicting yourself when you prescribed me metformin for 2 years purely to try to get me pregnant and told me to stop it when i got pregnant! now not sure I'm supposed to be bloody doing as he wouldn't back down and said he would leave it to my GP!!!!!!!!! Help! anyone else taken either of these drugs?

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls  oh rach i dont know anything about them drugs but sounds like the medical profession at times not sure what they talking about...
hey im not sure piper is having final injection i was just assuming all being well a day behind puss so rach i might have got it wrong...was just hoping she was i not  any inside information ...she didnt no for sure this morning...so you ll have to wait to hear from the girl herself..

sunflower are you testing on wednesday? how are you how you feeling aobu things...
well girls i got scan tomorrow and i seeing my doctor on wednesday afternoon...i always seem ok in the morning but by the afternoon im in pain bad again..just had hot bath to ry and ease it...so gonna sign off

PUSS HOPE ALL GOES WELL TOMORROW.XX
PIPER STILL HOPING YOU ON TRACK FOR WEDNESDAY
CLURE HOPING YOU NOT WORKIN GTOOO HARD...SORRY ABOUT THE GIANT SIZE PICTURES..ITS ALL ROCKET SCIENCE TO ME...
PASHA HOW ARE YOU.HOW ARE YOUR KIDS AT WORKBEEN TODAY?
HI DEB BEE, BECCA AND KAZZI (THE ORIGINAL SHEFFIELD FF GAL )
LOTS LOVE N FREDDO SIDE KICKS LOVE JULIET XXX


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi
rach ive taken clomid.i did it for 3 months at jessops, never done metformin tho. i have thought about askin for it cos of its success with pcos. i was quite a while since i did the clomid, saw the reknown professor ledger , metformin never mentioned..but dont think it was reccomended back then. if you  want to know more fire away. how did you get an endocrinologist..was it cos of the thyroid thing?
also any chance you can drop my books in at work (envelope please ..dont want nosey gits to know my business). been to whale watchers.FAT!!!!! have put 1/2 stone on in 4 weeks. work trousers pop when i sit down, so need to get head in gear with zita and mazza. glad to hear you had good time today.

debs hope your class result isnt as bad as mine. i made nige go too. he got to his gold weight earlier this year, but has put a stone back on .he only has to stop drinking to loose it.
we didnt go out for lunch...nige cooked instead!
hey honey ...know how hard it is for baby talk...at least your friend cares. its ok ,get it all out here, weve all had a bad case of womb envy at  some point!

puss ...best of luck for tommorow hun. lets us know how you get on...i will be dying to know!
piper...weds...exciting...good luck with the last jab tonite ...hope it makes them follies grow and grow. bet juliet was quieter today if john was there? ......is it possible for juliet to be quieter?

juliet...yup great emails. nige says can you send a better foto of yourself.. the one with the sled too far away for him to tell if your hot posh totty or not  i hope this scan tommorow puts a few concerns to bed for you, and your gp needs to get his finger out too. you cant spend the next 4 months in agony and not sleeping. hey she  thinks your havin a girl dr zhao....i reckon its a boy. trust me ..im a nurse!
let me know how the scan goes....i will never sleep tommorow with you and puss to whittle about.

well some of us gotta work .
bye babes
our clure xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Believe it or not Juliet was sat in silence in the waiting room this morning   for all of about 2 seconds!!! Poor John had been on nights and was in shock once she got going!!! No seriously Juliet, you're the twin of someone dh went to school with and he was absolutely gobsmacked when he saw you!! Yes, freddo looked much bigger than 8 days ago... you must have had a growth spurt coz thats a definite bump now - hope dr zhao has helped you and you get a decent kip tonight - and good luck for scan tomorrow!
Puss, loadsa loadsa luck for ec tomorrow... you'll do great am sending you lots of positive vibes +++++. Loads of luck for your dh too!!
Let us know how you get on, i'll be thinking of you!
Well, this morning the nurses lost my ovary! had to wait for Dr Lowe to come in and then he scanned me upstairs!! Very gentle - most impressed. My follies all seemed a good size and thought ec would be wed.
John called for results and have got to go back for nother scan on wed  . Feelin a bit down about it all and feel like this cycle will never end! Also the fact that i've had to go to Sheffield every other day for the last 3 weeks is not helping! So the earliest i will ec now is friday... sorry to let you down girlies but thanks for your good wishes anyway! 
Rach, post on care board as i know the metformin and clomid together are used a lot for pcos ladies. I think we know more than the dr.s sometimes! Good luck honey!
Cluur, thanks for your pm honey - it's a real help and if/when i get to ec i will be confident and able to know what i can get!!! I think you've done well with the weight - i can put on half a stone in a week!!! No more cakes and meals out for you then!
Deb bee, sorry you've had that kind of day - it doesn't make it any easier does it? sending you (((hugs)))
Well off to stuff my face, sorry to be a bit mis will be bouncing back by morning!!
love Piper xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies.... it's the nutty tart from Bakewell..... just a quickie tonight..... if that's possible!!!

Rach.... good to hear Murray's doing well.... it can only get better from here!

Piper... bless....this must be really testing your nerves at the moment....I know how you feel about lost ovary.  They couldn't find my left one!!  They reassured me it would probably drop down with the drugs. Did he find it in the end?  If don't speak before Friday - all the best-will be thinking about you!

Baileypippin.... Oh sweetie..... hope things get sorted and settle down soon.  Agree with Clure... you can't keep on going like this.... you'll be exhausted.  I'd go back to GP's .... throw a wobbly.....it's what we're good at!  It all sounds emotionally draining.... make sure you continue to  have some special 'you time' cause you need it!

Puss..... All the best with EC..... be thinking about you!!  Keep us informed.  Take Care xxxx

Rach ..... Hmmmm CLOMID.  Had 7 long months worth of experience on this drug..... but took myself off them..... for lots of reasons but mainly because I was sick of being fobbed off by Consultant saying try another 6 months e.t.c.  I was ovulating anyway.... really don't know why they put me on them anyway.  It still wasn't tackling the root of the problem.... now I'm having ICSI/IVF.  What a waste of time!!!  Metformin.... sorry don't know anything about  this drug.  If you want to pick my brains about CLOMID... feel free..... give me a shout!

Hi Deb Bee, Clure,Sunflower and anyone else I've missed...... hope you're all well xxx

I'm shattered at moment.... kids are all tired.... and we're ready for a break.... AGAIN !!  Finding it hard to keep focused at work at moment.  Mind keeps drifting thinking about injections and EC and Ohhhhh...... just everything.  You know what it's like!!  Work on the house still as mucky as ever.  Kitchen starting to come together now.  Starting to get excited about it all!  I've missed the dishwasher so much..... when I saw the new one today..... I actually started jumping up and down and clapping   I've never been so pleased to see a kitchen appliance in my life!!!  Sad Muppet!

Bought loads of pineapple juice (is this meant to be good for the womb?) and dried fruit..... Hrrrrrr...... I'm not joking...... I'm clearing the room in seconds..... even the cats won't come near me!  One way to secure the bed all to myself this evening!

Anyway..... done it again..... 
Keep eating loads and loads of cake.... it's good for you
Speak soon, take care

Much love Pasha xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

'm desparately trying to keep up!!  

Puss, good luck for tomorrow, cant wait to hear from you  

Piper, I'm sorry you're disappointed about ec being on Friday.  It's a nightmare when when they start scanning as it never seems to go the way you hope and find yourself travelling to the clinic.  It does grind you down, but remember, it wont be too long now hun  

Bailey Pips, I've been thinking of you hun and hope you can get some answers soon.  You must feel like throttling someone at the hospital  

Clure, I'm going to see Prof Ledger on the 8th Nov for the first time.  I hear he's great.  I'm hoping he can sort my endo out before next tx, but God knows how long that will take  

rach, I wish I could help you with the drugs advice.  You must be really frustrated!!  What's your GP like?  Do they know what they are doing?  Have you contacted CARE for advice if you dont have confidence in your GP?

Deb Bee, awwwe...I so know what you mean about babies.  That happened to me lst week, I thought I was going to cry.  It's bloody horrible it's it.

I have just visited my mum who is a bloody nightmare!!!!  I wont bore you with the details (already done that to the endo girls on the other thread, lol), but she has put me a really bad mood as she seems to be spoiling for a fight with someone at any given time.  Today, was my turn    She's 73 and not in good health, so I dont want to row with her. I think I annoy her more because I just say that it might be best if I leave, but it's best that way as I have to protect my self from her constant digs and comments which can be vicious at times.

Anyway enough of all that.  I like Claudia pic but I'm looking for a pic of a very fertile lady to bring me luck.  What about Lizzy Bardswell (or what ever she is called)?  What do you reckon girls?

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin folks

Early start at work, so grabed 5 mins to catch up, hope everyone is ok....

Juliet Good luck with your scan today make sure they listen to you at the drs on weds to, you need lookin after girl... let us now how it goes thinkin of you hun

Piper EC WOWEEEEE.....wont be long now hun....what they like lost an ovary not many places it could be hiding..  

Rach - Cant get my head into losing weight either may have to resort to the bacon slicer... 

Puss - Good luck with for today  let us know how you get on ...

Sunflower - hope your resting and drinking plenty....

Pasha - Pineapple juice not heard of that one before...Dishwasher what you like .... 

Reb - Mums what are they, like afraid to say your mum sounds pretty much like mine...what do you do with them...Lizzy Bardswell NICE..........

Clur Are you ok how was nites girl ...

Better go and do some work   well as little as i can get away with see you later hi to anyone ive missed

deb bee x xs


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well I've kept away from ff for a few days as didn't want to read too much into symptoms and side effects etc. 

Surprisingly it has gone pretty quick, and test day is tomorrow. I don't feel any different so no idea wether I might be pg or not. It  took a whole week for my abdomen to settle down, I woke last friday feeling quite normal all of a sudden, after 5 weeks of prodding, poking and drugs. I've only had one lot of tears in the last 10 days which I'm gobsmacked at as I thought it really was going to be an horrendous time. DH is worse than me, he woke up from a nightmare on Saturday, he said he was producing eggs  

I'm now officially on holiday now until Monday. So plans today are, this morning its our local market which takes literally 10  minutes to walk around, so might have a walk up there. Then this afternoon am going to the cinema which my Aunt who is also a really good friend then we shalll go for a bite to eat afterwards.  Tomorrow is taken care of, a day of mixed emotions coming up, me thinks! Then on Friday we are going down to Leicester for a couple of nights, I got us booked into a hotel so am looking forward to that.

Love to all of you. and I just wanted to say in advance thanks for all your support, even though I reckon I've been the quite one   I've read your posts and you keep me smiling and on the down days it's nice to know wer'e not alone. So thank you.

Sunflower x

PS I will let you know the outcome tomorrow.


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh Sunflower, I sending you loads of positive vibes  .  I so hope you get that BFP.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Back from EC...

It went really smoothly - the nurses and Dr Lowe were great.  I had absolutely no pain at all - just felt a prod as they put the local injections in and went into each follicle - so all in all I was very relieved.  Still only had four follicles to play with but they got 3 eggs.  I'm a bit disappointed there weren't more,  but I'm going to think positive and pray they all fertilize and do well now.  Have to call them on the results line tomorrow lunchtime to find out. 

Piper - Keep your chin up there buddy,  I know they're making you wait but every extra day your follies & eggs will grow & mature and the better result you'll get in the end.  It's a pain you have to travel so far each time but you're nearly there now.  

Sunflower - thinking of you for your test day tomorrow   keeping my fingers crossed for you!

hi to everyone else - thanks for your kind messages and please keep your fingers crossed that out eggs & swimmers do their thang overnight

Going to put my feet up now
ttfn
Puss


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Puss

So glad ec went ok for you. Sending you 3 lots of       for your 3 eggs and that they all fertilize over night. Hope you get good news tomorrow and then it'll be et the day after.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hullo

puss fab news sweetie..so glad it was pain free....lots of love and luck for those three eggies  swim little sperms swim!!! hope its fab news tommorow . get resting xxxxx

sun flower ...good luck for tommorow... hope its a bfp for you ! xx

becca...lizzie bardsley the  delightful bird from wife swop?   laffed my ass off! that would be a classic...tooo funny   . fake nylon ponytail and all ...brill x. proff ledger..hope he sorts your endo out hun.hes evidently  very knowledgeable  x

juliet and i have discovered instant messaging....come on margo...spill the beans tell em your news!! xxx  ooh and she has some HUGE ideas regarding our xmas do...im talking air fares and passports at the ready 


piper..keep your spirits up baby ....nearly there now.positive vibes my little tree huggin chum  

pasha .. your back! theres stuff re pineapple juice on the board some think it aids implantation due to selenium content i think? some dont think it so great....each to their own i guess. like mine better with a nice slugg of stolli in it!...kitchen refits..nightmare grot everywhere!

debs...nights very dull...tho last nite went pretty quick...hows work for you? wot do you do...if youve told us already ..sorry  i forgot!

rach...wheres you? dont tell me your actually teachin for a change...!!

hi to eveyone else 
love claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls


sunflower....oh so  much luck coming your way for tomorrow...you sound like you more together than hubby...having mad dreams...well hope tomorrow is the answers to your dreams...the two week wait seems to have gone smoothly for you...thought you might of been tempted to do the test yourself at home..i never did..best waiting for the clinic...thats a long wait tomorrow...clock watching session...so excited for you....xx

piper..oh girl...i know its a hassle isn't it the back and fourth especially you have a long journey...but they know wheat they doing and its important to wait another couple days just to make sure they are perfect for you...i had the same they put it back couple days.....its all the rearranging and Dr zhao too...xx
puss...your the main girl today...and it all went smoothly...which nurse did you have with you...well you know you have done everything you can to give them the best possible chance..you had the acupuncture...and taken care of yourself..i know its hard but you can not compare yourself to other people and their results...you got three nice eggs so lets hope they do the business now....you just need to rest now ans let yourself heal a bit..so take it easy...when transfer is it Thursday or Friday...

hi pasha..pineapple juice yep that supposed to aid implantation plus all the fruit and stuff good for you anyway..protein is supposed to be good..I'm with you on the dishwasher ...its in life's top ten essentials...i don't do dishes!!! sound like you tires out too....xx

hi deb bee you catching me up gettin up that early hope work went OK ....argh Lizzy oh no a big no no she may be fertile but shes a pig...stick with the glamour girl...you deserve better than Lizzy..

hi Becca..you sound like you had a tough day yesterday...it is hard to do the right thing sometimes..think if you go away makes thing OK..its hard when you care for someone and they old and not well makes you feel bad that you should have more patience but no one likes  a good tongue lashing or put down...hope it was just one of them days and you OK today Hun xxx

hi rach hope you OK...if you could drop me Linda's number again I'm giving phonecalls to some women in cadeby not to happy with me...xx

well my news now...well had a bad night last night was really in pain...went to Leeds today(fab place and Dr who did the scan)  and firstly baby is OK all organs and measurements all OK heart pumping and ooohhh i know what freddo is...its our secret xx
as for me she did a thorough scan on me my kidneys etc which all ok but well as you know my fibroids i have tow..ora crodingly to dri two Weeks ago it Had shrunk and moved...oh no i knew i had two one the 4cm one not a problem way up there away from baby and the plancenta..but the biggy the size of a small grapefruit is right at the entrance to my womb blocking it there and right where my pain is..sat right next to my bladder and baby's head resting right on top of it...infact its Almighty squashed there...and there she thinks lies the root of my problem...she could not believe the size and that they were not monitoring it closely...cos she said where it is there is no way a baby can come out of there so it looks like it a Cesarean for me...although when the baby moves and engages it could push it to side...but she has written a report to my doctor and to the hospital and she has given me photographers and with the measurements  And the proximately of the fibroids...i can not believe that this was not picked up on last week...yes just a bit of ligament stretching....could of fooled me...still so angry at them at the hospital...a apart of me wants  to ring up and say oh by the way could you just tell the doctor and nurse who said everything OK without evening looking that infact theres a fibroid right where the pain ....***** you can imaging  what im feeling...so for peace of mind i know baby is OK but they are doing nothing to help me...the pain killers not working...i posted on the board yesterday..and somepoeple saying painkillers dont come close to easing pain..some saying chamomile tea while others saying reflexology....well I'm going to my doctors now and i armed with the information...it was worth the money...not only did have to pay for my own ivf I'm now having to pay for my private well being....I'm a human being for goodness sake...i would never of gone to hospital for some minor pains..anyway girls...hopefully finding the root of the problem it doesn't help the pain but the most important thing is freddo OK...but its getting me down the pain...got my hot water bottle attached to me helps a bit...thanks for all your concerns...
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi

Puss glad your EC collection went well 3 eggs keeping everything crossed they all fertilize sending you lots of     vibes. 

Piper Hang in there, a couple more days those lovely follies will be growing, you must be tired all that travelling back and forth but it will be worth it hun.....

Juliet What a time your having at least you knoe freddos alright, come on let the cat or should i say baby out of the bag.....Pretty ****ty youve had to pay yet again its disgusting but now you know whats a matter so can deal with it and hopefully sort something out for the pain..take care..

Clur hows it going fake nylon ponytails are you sure we shouldn't be worrying about you...  .........I work for the post Office or royal mail whatever you want to call it

Becca Are you feelin any brighter..

Rach hows things what you up to...

Gotta go now.... got a dentist appt for my filling oh what fun see you all later..

deb bee x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

piper hope the bloods and scan went well for today...suppose you got to wait till lunch time to find out whats happening...

puss how are you feeling....let us know how your embies growing when the embriologist rang you.....

SUNFLOWER  sending you all the good luck and wishes for good news today xxx

hi pasha hope you and your new dishwasher well aquaitned by now....
hey up our clure... hope you ok mi duck...
rach thanks for lindas numbers going to ring her today ...
will post later will come to see how the girls going on...
had a better nights sleep..docotrs today so been rehearsing ...
take care love baileypippin xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Sorry i'm not keeping up.. am having to change shifts at work left right and center to allow for the changing dates!! Just knackered really !
Juliet, I'm so pleased the scan went well and that they are able to confirm it's the fibroid causing the pain.. ... i am so angry for you though cos of the hospital treatment - it's horrendous. Glad that Freddo was looking good on the scan or should we be changing the name to Freddina!!  C'mon Juliet you know you wanna tell us! You don't have to let anyone else know... just your buddies on here  How else will we know what colour wool to buy!? Good luck with the Dr today.. hope he can come up with something to help ease the pain - keep rehearsing your speech!!
Puss, how are you feeling today? Congratulations on EC yesterday, it sounds like it went really well and 3 quality eggs is great!  Hope dh's swimmers are doing their stuff and have fingers and everything crossed for your fertilisation results later!  . Saw Dr Zhao this morning and she asked how you'd got on...she's all set to see you tomorrow for ET. Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow and sending you lots of     vibes!
Sunflower, good luck for today, hope you get  a   result! Well done for not testing before - i'm afraid i'm not that strong!! Fingers crossed for that phone call later today!!
Deb Bee, hows your mouth?   hope the filling wasn't too bad... it must be all those cakes you're eating!
Cluur, where are you? Are you back at work? i'm feeling better now i've hugged trees and pebbles!
Rach, Are you ok hun? Hope their not working you too hard this week, how is Murray getting on - when does he have his next check up?
Becca, Good luck for your appt with the endo guy! I think it definitely pays to go to someone that knows what their about. Lizzie Bardsley!! LOL god then you really woudn't have a problem with fertility!! 
Pasha, hope the kitchen's getting there... dishwasher? oh you mean dh!! It's my left ovary too that keeps disappearing - one minute its there and the next its gone!! They see it better when i laugh - but i don't think i'll be laughing at ec with a needle on the end of dildo cam!!
Well, Paula scanning this am and after a struggle managed to find the ovaries!! Still high up so couldn't see all the follies but all are over 20!! So it's definitely ec for me on Friday.. just got to call later for the time! Back at work this afternoon but then off tomorrow so will catch up with you all then!
Thanks for being there for me guys
Take care
love Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi guys

All three eggs fertilized and doing fine so far      

What a relief - another hurdle passed.    
ET tomorrow at 1600,  with a session with Dr Zhao at 1530 and after the ET.  

They didn't have any info on the quality of the eggs when I rang,  maybe it's too early to tell that?  But hey,  3 out of 3 makes me a very happy and very relieved bunny so far!


Piper - Wow - 20 follies!!!!!  Well done girl!  You've been standing in a grow bag haven't you!  EC on Friday - here's hoping they all have big fat juicy eggs in them for you - after all those extra needles you surely deserve a bumper crop!

Sunflower - thinking of you today...

Juliet - glad to read the scan confirmed Freddo (or is it Freda now??) is doing fine,  but really sorry to hear about the fibroid that's causing the pain. It's really appalling that the doctors at the hospital didn't pick it up and were so quick to fob you off last week,  leaving you to sort out a diagnosis under your own steam & at your own expense..  Was wondering whether Dr Zhao help with pain relief to back up the stuff you're already doing - maybe there are some accupressure points which you could use to help when you're at home?  

Deb Bee - hope the dentist was gentle and you weren't left numb and dribbly for long after the filling!  

Reb - how's the patient doing?  Is he driving you mad or being a little angel for you?

Pasha - know what you mean about the dishwasher - I flog mine to death.  Actually I'm trying extra hard to kill it at the moment cos the new plates I bought a while ago are too tall to put in it and I'm such a lazy cow they've been in the cupboard unused ever since...  

Hi Clurr - where on earth is this Xmas do going to be now?  What are you & Juliet cooking up?

ttfn everyone
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi puss thats fab news all three have fertilised...bet you can not wait for tommorrw..so its all go for tomoorw afternoon ...very exciting xxx
yes i have ahd the accupuncture the other day but honestly it did nothing to ease the pain...still going every other week though i have slept better since i went this last time....xx i found the session with dr zaoh at transfer the most relaxing and felt really calm...xxxx

hi piper yo all systems go for friday...and my what a bumper crop you got there is that twenty in quantity or twnety in size......what ever one good results either way....you should have lots frosties too for back up.....xx

keep looking in to see how sunflower is......xx
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

Well, got my results this afternoon and its borderline, the levels measured 9.5 so gotta have another test on Friday, so its now another waiting game for me. To be honest I would rather have waited the full 2 weeks before testing and got a definate result rather than not knowing wether the level is going to go up or down.  We are going down to Leicester that day so we will get our bags packed the night before as Sheffield is on the way down, so unless I can get access to the internet you won't get to know until Sunday.

Baileypippin - Looks like you've been having such a rough time lately, but I'm so glad Freddo/Freda is doing ok.  Hope you manage to sort out some pain relief for yourself.

Deb bee- Hope the dentist app went ok, did you have anaesthetic?


Puss - Good luck for et tomorrow, and I hope your 2ww goes as well as mine did.

Piper - Wow, well done on 20 Follies, good luck for ec on Friday.

Hi to Claire, Pasha, Rach, Becca and anyone else.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi sunflower
oh more waiting mind you they do test early at  care...but more waiting...are you tempted to do a home preganncy kit on the morning beofre you go...i bet you been biting your nails...but did they indicate that thats a good thing..or litterally it could go one way or the other......dont loose faith like i said before care do test very early ...so keep positive take care of yourslef...hope the weekend turns into a celebration weekend...take care of yourself..hope hubby ok too...
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Well my trip to the dentist went okish very numb and she found another filling to do the next time i go... 

Sunflower - Hang on in there hun its not long till friday youve come such along way...You going to leicester for a break will keep everything crossed for you....waiting is hard to do but keep  positive

Juliet - how did you get on at the drs were you well rehearsed...hope they can do something for the pain your in...

Puss Good luck for ET tomrrow hope youve got plenty of books dvds so you can keep your feet up and rest can i ask why you have to drink alot as other people have mentioned it as well..

Piper - 20 Follies thats good going girl good luck with your EC on friday hope its realatively pain free, should have lots of frosties left....

Hi becca, clur, rach, reb pasha hope you are all ok will speak to you all tomorrow...

deb bee x x


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Baileypippin

It was Debbie I spoke to and she said she couldnt say either way if it was good or not. It could be that the level was higher a couple of days ago and its on its way down or It could be late and it on its way up, I guess they got to cover themselves by giving every eventuality. I did have a few twinges on Sunday which lasted about an hour and I had back ache all day other than that I've had no other symptoms, so I am hoping that was implantation and that the levels will keep rising. Fingers crossed.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Juliet - hope you kicked that Dr's ass and made him do something!!! want to know what you have planned for Christmas?

Clure - Books dropped off! People may know we are friends now though!!!!!! hope the review went well

Pus - Great news about your embies will keep doing dividing dance for you!!! they never tell you quality until your back there! and sometimes you have to ask if they don't mention it!

Sunflower - Praying your little embie is a late implanter and that your levels are going up, the suspense will kill us till sunday!!! If I PM you my mobile no will you text us and I'll post for the girls!

Piper - Fab news honey, keeping twiddling those stones and reiking you tree hugger, sending you lots of love and positive vibes for Friday I'll also ask Anita and Andie to send you reiki

Dee Bee - Has the toothache stopped you eating cake?? it didn't me! Off to fat club tonight!!!!!!

Well the patient isn't doing too bad and hasn't been too demanding!! he has maneged to split his scar though so had to go to Dr's tonight!
I'm on a bit of a downer, very hormonal and stressed with work and DH think my long over due nervous breakdown may be coming Clure!

Take care folks
Love Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi girls

puss top result hun. so made up for you, it really is quality not quantity. hope them babies bed in tommorow. sending you some top tree huggin vibes  . let us know how you get on tommorow , i for one will be dyin to know.

sunflower.. i had borderline on my first attempt. (8.5) so yours already higher. hope fully it will rise nicely. positive vibes for you too.keep your chin up hopefully that baby is just gettin snuggled in.x

piper....my god ... youve been a busy bee. top news for you too. there must be some top eggies in that lot, those stones must be a winner....rach go dig me some up out of your garden.

rach.. hope you havnt ruined my street cred at work...that will get the toungues waggin! review went ok.baby if you need that breakdown lets bring it on..well all be here for you..its good to talk you know.youve had so much stress recently..get it out.xxx
will start tx in jan 06.will also be usin metformin on this cycle...talked dr lowe into it. will also be usin utrogestrone and cyclogest like i did on my first cycle...he wouldnt commit to answering if the lack of luteal support this time round led to bfn.. but i certainly dont think it helped. he said the drugs worked perfectly so no changes there, but though i made lots more eggs , embi  quality not as good grades  2-3 and 3-4 as apposed to 1-2 and 2-3 on first cycle , so hopefully metformin will maybe reduce quantity but increase the quality.(side effects sound grim tho).
he wasnt overly impressed about us usin accu for me or nige ..but still gonna give it a whirl, tho he was adamant we didnt use herbs.
feel quite positive...no idea how to fund it!!!!! more plastic i.suppose.
they dont reccomended any test to see if i reject embies and im defo not indicative of early menopause. fsh levels were really good ,( except for the one time it hit 20.)

oooh juliet has huge ideas for xmas do!!!!!! dinner at the ivy has been mentioned!!!
guys .. if juliet wants to keep freddos identity a secret we should respect that....sorry,.. probably my earlier post may have sounded like i knew ..i dont . sorry this isnt meant to sound arsey..hope you all understand  not havin any digs just i feel a bit responsible for eggin everyone on x

debs ...tooth ache...owwwww. thats the price we pay for bein professional cake troffers.

hi to rest of you lot 
luv our clure x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Awwww Rach, it's cack when you feel like that. I just hope it passes soon for you.  I take agnus castus in between txs (which I know a lot people dont like but I stop 2 mnths before hand) but if I did nt I'd be an axe weilding hormonal loony.  If you want to off load this is the place. Take care of yourself.

Puss, that's fantastic news about your lovely embryos !!!  100% fertilisation...you cant say fairer than that !!  Good luck for tomorrow.  It's awsome to see them on the monitor before they go in.

Sunflower, what a nightmare having to wait til Fri !!  Like the other girls say, SFC do test early. PLEASE text Rach for her to let us nosey girlies know before Sunday  .  Good luck girls.

BaileyPips, glad to hear Freddo is well.  I feel angry for you.  I have NO faith in most docs/cons.  You really have to push some of them into doing their jobs    You'll have to tell Freddo to stop leaning on that fibroid, it's not a pillow!  Seriously though, I hope you get some respite from your pain soon hun.

Deb Bee, more fillings Deb Bee....tut tut.  

Clure, so Dr Lowe is not keen on ac.  He does differ a lot from Mr Salih.  I thought he was wonderful, but it's good to get a different opinion on things.  I'm going to go for the ac for our next one (if we get that far again  ).  What's metformin ?  Glad to hear you are cycling in the new year  

I found a pic of that gob sh*te Lizzie but was concerned the other girls on this site would think it was me so I have not bothered changing it.

I got news today that 2 of my collegues are pg, so I felt like crap again.  I think people now think I'm too old to have a baby as no says things like 'ooo it might be you next' and stuff like that.  I actually used to like that as it made me feel less worried about the 'clock ticking'.  I do feel it is coming to the end though.  We said we would nt do more than 3 ivfs as it usually works in that time, but here we are trying to get my endo txed prior to a 4th ivf.  I guess you never know though.

Love and bubbles to you.

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

I've rounded all your bubble counts up to the nearest five  

If you dont give me any back then I'll back tomorrow to pop them all


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello!
Firstly i have to put you all straight - i haven't got 20 follies, sorry the size of them was at least 20!!!!!  When i logged on i thought you'd got another buddy called piper! I assume there are still 6 follies in there but as ovary vanishing still, they decided not to find them all this morning!!
Puss, Wonderful results! Bet dh walking round with a very big head today!! Oh thats excellent, sending you lots of   for ET tomorrow. Good luck buddy - i'll only be a couple of days behind!
Sunflower, oh hun what a horrid position to be in! Sending you lots of luck for Friday, do hope you get good news!
Juliet, How did the docs appt go today? have they been able to give you anyhting for the pain? 
Claire, Glad your review went well, Sounds like you're all sorted for a new yesr cycle! Wishing you 3rd time lucky 
You've put me in a quandary now with the luteal support! Just b4 i started this cycle i decided i would use same as last time as i already had the supplies! I thought that they must have been doing it for a reason and Paula said i could if i wanted to! Then the last week i thought i'd just go with cyclogest only as the combined drugs last time made me so ill ( cramps & completely spaced out!) Now you've gpt me thinking again!! Any words of wisdom anyone?
Deb Bee, is your dentist on piece work? Think you'd better cut out the cakes!!!
Rach, Thanks for the treehugging stuff honey, So grateful for all your thoughts and help ( thank Anita and Andy for me too!) After everything recently it's not surprising you're down, so make sure you're looking after yourself and give yourself lots of treats! Glad Murrays doing well - dare we ask how he managed to split his scar! Take care hunny and remember i'm here if you want me!
Becca, you've scared me!! i'll be blowing you bubbles as soon as i've posted!
Oh almost forgot ec on Friday at 1130, 3 day et on monday
Love to you all, Piper xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls 
sorry not posted was feeling a bit crappy but just checking how you all are...saw docotr i got some antibiotices and also he getting in touch with specailsit to bring my appointment at hospital forward..he said i can take ibuprofen but im not so sure...otherwise nothing stronger...had a full blood count an my temp was up which indicated he said infection...well at least he listended and seemed concerned and wants to keep his eye on me..even examined me...so just takin git day a t a time..

puss good luck for tomoorw hope  all goes well thinkin gof you
sunflower hang on in there girl xx
rach  oh hun sending you big hug will pm you tomoorw..
piper...how did the injection go? 

spoke to clure on line earlier...
girls ill reply in the mornining..just wanted to say hello....... and see how you doing....
just need to lie my achy body down...
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Reb - I've been trying to suss out what the bloomin bubbles are for weeks now!!    

Read your post & I've finally,  just this minute,  noticed you can click to give them out (what a lame brain I am - it's the drug's honest   )  So anyway, I've blown you some!  

Is there any "bubble etiquette" I should know about?

Piper - just caught your post buddy - hey 6 is brill too,  fingers crossed they give up nice juicy eggs!  Yes,  DH is mightily proud of his swimmers right now, well,  very heroic they were - death or glory!  
nighty night!

Juliet - sorry you feel so rough - I wish there was something I could do to make you feel a bit better  

Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone its nearly friday yippee.....

Reb / Puss What are you both on about with the bubbles obviously i'm  

Piper - 6 eggies lovely will keep everything crossed for you EC on friday will be thinking of you...send us all some stones mate....sounds like theyve done the trick...

Puss - Sounds like DH has got mighty fine   ..... will be thinking of you today is it 4.00 your ET...sending you lots of  

Juliet - Sending you a big   from us all hope you managed to get some sleep and hopefully in less pain, is there anything they can do apart from Ibuprofen....

Clur - Godda give up the cakes my DH says we cant afford the fillings..  as were saving for treatment sounds like we maybe having treatment together they told me end of dec or Jan 06.....

Sunflower Thinking of you hun.....hope your enjoying your time off..

Becca - hope your feeling a bit brighter I know what you mean people at work used to say to me 'Your turn next' now i think they think i'm to old....clock ticking away has been mentioned before but i just ignored the stupid    women as its only me that gets upset...so ignore the  

Rach - Hope your feeling better   your bound to be feeling down after everthing you and DH have been through...I must ask how did he split his scar or is it one of those questions we shouldn't ask.....

when i get home tonight from work am going to see if me and DH can go away to seaside for a couple of days as i'm off tomorrow till monday he will moan about the money i may have to use my womanly charms.....  hope he falls for it....

Hi to everyone else love to everyone

deb bee x x    x x xx x x x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning girls...
puss good luck for today...xx
piper full steam ahead for you tomorrow....six good eggies sounds  great and good size.... then transfer on monday...are you booked in with dr zhao? 
piper i took cyclogest ultrogeston and the climival after the transfer...to be honest as it was my first time im not sure what the benefits  are or why i took all three and yet some of you only a couple weeks behind me and you only took one of them....maybe give the clinic a ring an talk to them about it...?if you do it today gives you time to think over it.....or at least for them to tell you why
becca just ignore the them at work...usually people start asking  soon as you  get married..only just got the rings on and of course my grandma was the first person to [email protected] youll be giving up your job and starting a  family cos you getting on a bit...hasten to say i was 27 at the time anyway people say such unsensative things....do they know you having ivf too? they probably dont mean to be like that i suppose it human nature and maybe they just trying to be positive ...anyway hun keep in there ..you ll have your time..and its not too late stop talking like that..xxx

hi deb bee you off to the seaside...where abouts.....hey that will be good you and clure cylcling together....nice to have a buddy in the waiting room xx

hi rach....has murray got his stitches sorted...you know we all got filthy minds so we thinking you over worked him already(only jokin)  oh hes gonna have to be carefull he doesnt get infection...will they give him some antibiotics as well....
rach you are gonna get yourself down you can not be this super human working looking after murray and carryon  with life...all the hospital appointemtns with murray and the lack of help from the pain reveiw..what with all the ivf and what happended to you...i know we all think we are strong independant women but sometimes it catches up with us when we least expect it....murray right and he probably so worried about you..so listen you got to slow down...dont put any pressure on yourself for a while...im worried about you now....think we need another meet up.......should we meet next week...or do clure and me stress you even more..bet its like having two naughty sisters..!!..ioh i always wanted sisters...xx
sunflower.....praying htat your levels are on the rise...thinking of you ....xx
hey our lcue...in all my rubbish ibrought from my ouse ..i found my offical membership card for the nookie bear fan club and now i shall carry it with me to prove to you .im a true memeber....so you and  deb bee migh be cycle buddies togther...although i think you too are gonna find it hard to be good in december...although i will be excepting all your donations of unwanted chocoalte selection boxes...think of it as charity..anyway gonna take the dogs for a walk...in my beverly hills sweatshirt(...that way no one will approach me cos they will know im scary and need help...(only a short walk just so they can do their poopsies... then im in all day taking it easy)its a shame i dont have tshirts to match for the pooches and sunglasses that would be so beverly hills...

hi pasha ...hope you ok...
what you been up to 
love baileypippin


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Bailey, I hope you are alright hun.  Did you get an answer about the ibuprofen and wether it's safe to take it ?  Sheffeild told me not to take any anti flams for my endo a month before and during tx .  Not sure if it's the same though once you actually get pg.

Piper, 6 follies is great    I'll be thinking of you for EC tomorrow.

Puss and Bed Bee, re: the bubble thing: you just blow your friends a bubble, but you can also burst them.  Tony is being very guarded about explaining any more but says something is going to happen on [email protected]! We dont know what, but it's something to do with bubble count....spooky eh.

I just wanted to say that no one has actually been insensitive towards me, I was just having sad moment that no one says things tike 'your turn next' etc.  I'm feeling very wobbly atm and finding it hard not to cry at my desk.  I know I'll snap out of it I'm just scared and realistic that it's never going to happen after 3 failed ivfs.  I hoping the Prof can offer some help to restore my positive thoughts.

Sorry to me a miz girls.

Take care.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello hunies..top o the mornin 2 you

reb..so disapointed you didnt post your pic of lizzy. im gonna say" becca its your turn next". prof will sort you out. dont apologise for feeling down. we can all say exactly how we feel here ,cos we all know what  is like, im cacking myself it wont happen for me either.. this is my 3rd and final attempt, but we gotta believe it will happen..we gotta stay strong girl, were all here egging you on.xxxxx

piper have pmd you. 6 sounds fabbo...oooh good luck tommorow, you wont need it tho, an angel visted me last nite...see im a trainee tree hugger.all the best hun xxx

puss, best wishes...thinkin of you.xxxx let us know the verdict!

rach. baby im worried bout you.dont let work get you down.its not that important, you are,stuff em ,chuck a siccy if its that bad. dont make yourself ill with stress, youve been thru enough.juliets rite..another outing is called for.im d/o thurs fri next week and got  a few earlies so lets do summat if you feel up to it xxxx
debs....ohh hope were cycle buds .. a waiting room friend and you make me laff too. fantastic news !!!XXXX

hi pasha .. i dont have a dish washer ...ive got white goods envy now!

juliet...my funny friend. cant wait to check out your membership to nookie! mm lovin your pooch walkin attire..classy bird you are margo..do you have a yellow sow wester?  ooh lets go out next week purlease!!!!!! hey ive got 2 sisters , but you and rach can be my surrogate sis..just dont bully me!!!!!
you can have all me choccies....i love fat friends..make me feel thinner!!

hi to everyone 
talk laters 
love clure xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Clure, thanks for cheering me up    It really does help.  You made me laugh about 'white goods envy', not heard that before.  You are right, whilst we are doing ivf we have to believe it will work, as I'm sure it will for you hun.  We will all be trying to push in, in this que of who's next, lol  

Sending you loads of   vibes.

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All

Just havin a quickie while i'm at work so hope nobody catches me...now ladies i hope your not being dirty mind...clur wash your mouth out.. 

Have to agree becca / clur we all have to try to be positive and believe we all will achieve our dream...it is very hard at times but we will get there we may all be mad at the end ot it or some of us before....  not mentioning any names but you know who you are.... 

Anyways juliet Beverly Hills sweatshirt ermh Very Nice.....what colour is this delightful top...Hope you enjoyed your walk now make sure youve got your feet up....Sure you can get dog clothes you could all have matching outfits... 

Becca - Bubbles still not understanding how do you blow a bubble or am i  .....Anyway keep positive hope the prof can give you some answers when do you see him....

Clur - Matey Waiting Room like the idea of that its nothing dodgy is it .....  ...to do with brothels were all waiting in the same room to be picked out my god would have to be a fat appreciation brothel.... 
Also give our xmas chocolate up to juliet.....its a crime to give it away.....

Anyway gotta go do some work see you later.

deb bee x x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Deb Bee, You click on 'blow' next to the bubble count to blow someone a bubble.  You cannot blow any for yourself though.  As for the Beverley Hills thing, it that what you buy on the shopping channels ?  DP bought a load of undies and they go all baggy on him after wearing them for a for a bit (not week or anything like that!!  Just after a few days).  They end up looking like a frilly minni skirt....looks very funny.

Becca


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hey girls...
seems like you all like my look inthe planet hollywood white beverley hills sweatshirt...can you believe it no word of a lie..i took the dogs to the trans penine way (just up from me so they could have a run and i not do much walking and guess what two old americans..on there pushbikes..got no idea where they came from  stopped to say hi to my puppies..they thought i was a felllow amercian(you think im making this up im not honest)...they were from just outside philidelphia...i can not for the life of me think what they were doing here..believe it or not i was speechless...thought it must of been my gurardian angels come to visit me...maybe tomorrow ill wear the planet hardrock cafe tokyo and might meet tow japenese folk out riding their bikes...so international in doncasater!!!!!! anyway feel like i was back at work having a bizarre conversation with amercians...bless not there fault they can not speak the queens english!!!!( shamed to admit it i used to go to planet hollywoood restaurants and hardrock cafes and buy the sweatshirts all over the world then went i went to aerobics used to wear them over my thong and top..right little jetset....how stupid must i have looked thought i was ace at time....im older and wiser now...even my rough and ready concrete man wouldnt wear them for work!!!  so im going to put them on ebay...ive also now got tigger eeeor piglet chip and dale.mickey ..pongo..shamoo from sea world  all sat on my sofa.....its the loft clear out form my house that is selling ...so anyway looks like freddo got some friends already...
well girls looks like a few of you going to be starting treatment  over christmas...so as i said to clure yesterday looks like it might be two for a tenner dinners if we all skint or i oculd do a peter kay style buffet at home...quiche sausage rolls vola vents....quiche  sausage rolls vola vents....thought we could bring the men...then i just had this horrible picture of a load of scared men in the corner embarraseed that the eggs we talking about not the scotch eggs on the buffet!!! so i think peoplewho been  on the receiving end of needles only!!!thats us girls...well i was thinking aobut the ivy or the ritz....or maybe a panto then a nice meal...(hes behind you we can scream)... thought about dinner on the pickering pullman train..anyway thought becca and piper could hitch a ride togehter..us donny girls...you sheffield chesterfield girls...and meet somewhere nice...i was htinking ealrly on in december like about anytime between the 5-15th ...say then  it not interfering with christmas cos i know everyone gets busy...has anyone been to bibis in leeds...its great atmosphere...quite retro classy and it sort of where the m1 meets the m62 leeds so thought that would be a good place...waht do you think...its not expensive...(evening dress not required)..we could stay over...if we booked now somewhere would be cheaper but im sure we dont want it to be an expensive thing...or we could meet for early dinner..say 7 so we done by ten that allows 1 and half hours driving time for those that need it ie lbackpool...i know you alll thinking it is ages away but unless we sort something it will end up a  non eventer...or do you fancy a panto christams spirit and just light supper(margo talking there)...jus thought we could something fun..or something different...hey i wasnt joking about afternoon te at the ritz...there going to stop doing it soon...and a show like saturday night fever or something get a day railer ticket all of us meet in the big smoke..(london town)...see that wouldnt be expensive...then a few cocktails and back on the trains home ...could do the afternnoon matinee...bit shopping well harvey nicks and harrods ..reckon i could do all that for about £70 each ...if we booked  now...so girls would you rather do something more local ie leeds or something where we could all go on train...or we could just got to  rothwells chip shop in donny and a few pints...as long as we have a bit festive christams cheer i dont mind.....ill travel and drive anywhere...no wheres far...so i know you all have commitments..say honeslty what you rather do...you can pm me...ill take the consensous if you want ...no pressure..
anyway off for a little snooze...

puss how did it go today...are they tucked up nice and warm in your tummy xx
love baileypippin xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

All done,  two 3 cell "good quality" (didn't get a number rating) transferred.    The 3rd one fertilised but didn't divide.  All went without a hitch,  we got a photo of the embies and DH managed to stay through the procedure without having a funny turn too!

Going to put my feet up now.

Piper - good luck for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi girls

I'm a self funding jessops girl.  

Good luck for your 2WW Puss.  

Becca, I see Prof Ledger, he's fab, sure you will like him.  

Being selfish.... I've popped into see if anyone has any contacts in sheffield for  accupuncture?

Many thanks

Good luck to everyone

Lolly X


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope your all OK , not as hormonal today so feeling a bit chirpier! booked to go back for Acu on Saturday in the hope that she can perk me up a bit!

Piper - I've got the reiki girls on standby they are starting tonight!! Both send their love, will be a nervous wreck tomorrow thinking about you, do you have a time yet? drop me a text if you feel up to it just to let me know your OK  so I don't bite my fingernails to the bone!

Puss - hope it went well today and the little ones are getting all snuggled in!, Just seen your message great news! now you have to talk to them and tell them how much you love them and want them to stick around! ( advice from barmy acupunturist!, but being a tree hugger I whole heartedly agree)

Dee Bee - I was imagining the quicky at work!!! Sorry filthy mind!

Becca - Sorry your feeling a bit down, I'm sure we all empathise, A friend of mine rang with "good gossip" the other day another friend is "Accidentally" pregnant!!! I felt like saying thats hardly "good gossip" to a women thats just had a F**king miscarriage after ivf!!!!!!!

Juliet - Are you feelling a bit better hun now you know the cause of the pain! your messages are very long and rambling again! Can't wait to see your nookie bear membership card! have you been practising that Orville impression! I really fancy the London Day out but Will fit in with what everyone else fancies. Have mentioned you to Linda and she's waiting for you to ring!

Clure - My little tree hugging virgin! I'm defo up for a meeting how about Thorntons on Thursday again I could get there for about 5! Is anyone else up for it or would people prefer an evening meet? I can do any evening ! (particularly Wednesday after Fat club so I can eat something naughty!!! Miraculously I lost half a pound this week!)

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, can I just say that I made a typo when I said DP kept his knickers on for days at a time, I meant to say after a few hours  

Puss, that's great news.  There is no reason for this not to work so feet up  

Rach, how insensitive for someone to present you with this 'good gossip'.  I makes you mad does nt it.  Thanks for listening to me grumbling.

Hi Lolly, I fully recommend Dr Zhao, tel (0114) 268 1868.  She does TCM acupuncture and really knows her stuff when it comes to fertility and endo etc.  Thanks for the feed back on the Prof.  Does he deal with your ivf as well ?  Good luck  

B
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi lollipop

i sent you a pm with number of a accupucnture lady in sheffield who i would recommend..a few of us go to her who are at sheffield..give her a ring and tlak with her...love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hellllooo ladies...

becca happy to have cheered you up chicken . you willl also be pleased to see that you now have 200 bubbles.. cor im puffed out. bj"s are my speciality . finar finar. !!!!!  did wonder about your chap and his 4 day wearing underwear habit....mmm crusty! 

deb bee....are you into swingin girl? hey...dont get excited its not an offer..but you seem to have lots of perversve knowledge about waiting to be picked out.....you lot are soooo rude, and how come its always

"dont be filthy minded ...clurr wash your mouth out .." im mortally wounded..i have  feelings you know!!!!!
i think if we do end up cycle buddies we could get into lots of bother!..woo hoo bring it on.

lolly pop ..you asked the right people..this is the accu queens thread..home of the tree huggers! god i can see juliet just itching to go off on one at the mere mention of accu. reckon dr zhao has her on commision! 

rach..glad your a bit more chipper...thorntons ok, them seats are rock hard tho...what about the mexican?
come on how did murray bust the stiches? ...were you leapin on him..patience baby!!

puss...top news my girl, really pleased for you. welcome to the 2ww. hopes for a bfp for you soon.

piper...cant wait to hear how you get on tommorow,all the best, dont make us wait all day for the news!!

juliet...my my you have been a busy girl ..lots of xmas plans. im up for anything i am. but lets make a decision soon cos they are ***** where i work, in fact i might have to go sick, so need to work out a cunning plan...rach dont grass loose lips!
ooh so funny...loopy yanks.that will teach you to wear chav clothes.hey im sure nige would luv the pic of you in the thong!....thongs...dont do em. not with a ass my size.not a good look. you sound much perkier, hows the pain factor.?
hey ..youve cost me £30 today missis..nige bored cos im always yappin to you (likes to exaggerate) so had to buy him a new game for the playstation to keep him happy...hes already thinkin what he can ask for next week!
also..reminder PARAGRAPHS !!!!!!

well babies ttfn 
love to you all, our clure xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi sunflower
just wanted to say have a lovely weekend in liecester....hope tomorrow brings good news...be thinkin of you ..sending you a big hug...love juliet xxx

hi puss...hope you relaxing and taking good care of yourself and your precious cargo....its a nice feeling isnt it when you know you got this far...no more needles too....rember no hot baths plenty water plenty protein and good food...did doctor zhao give you any tips......lets hope these two weeks fly by for you xx


hi piper...well tomorrow your day now and hope all goes well in the morning..have a good sleep...your eggs sound great and hope you feeling positive about everything...
take care  and let us know how things go ...hows john feeling is he ok

anyway girls big hugs all round love baileypippin xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
As you can see no sleep for me the morning of EC!!! Actual time of EC is 1130 and have to be there at 1100... I think i've got Debbie sat with me (i asked!!) and Rachel and Sarah as well so should be nice! Forgot to ask what Dr it is as I think dr Shaker does Friday.. hope he's good at finding disapearing ovaries!! Looking forward to the temazepan, last time i ended up falling up the stairs  
Thankyou all for your good wishes and am truly grateful for the distant reiki. Rach I will definitely text you after... still not mastered my phone yet so message may be short and sweet!

Puss, Your 2 embies sound wonderful - now you just need to let them snuggle in 
Pass on my wholehearted congratulations to dh - he's really excelled himself this week!  Sending you lots of  , are you testing on 24th? Good luck!

Our Clure and Deb Bee, what can I say... As cycle buddies you're going to be well suited!! You're both as bad as each other! Quickies, blow jobs!!! I don't know - we're going to end up censored!   Clure, Rach must be doing an excellent job brainwashing you if you're now a treehugger in training. Go for it girlie! Between Rach and Juliet you don't stand a chance. Will look out for some pebbles for you!!!

Juliet, what a style icon you are!! LOL about the yanks - they get everywhere though! John is fine, he's more looking forward to a stop at Chatsworth farm shop on the way home, and a beer and g&T when he gets home!!!!

Sunflower, I have everyhting crossed for you this morning, really hope that hcg is on it's way up  

Becca, glad you clarified about the undies.. lol   Had visions of very grubby underwear ( not a pleasant thought!!)

Rach, Glad you're chirpier again despite the "good news", people don't think do they? Acu on saturday sounds good and gets the ball rolling for when Murray fully mended! Are you playing at maid marion again this week? Will deffo save your fingernails and text soon as i'm in the car!! ps. got interview its same day as results!!! (and its in luton!)

Thanks again for all your wishes and will update you once i'm back on this planet!!
lots of love Piper xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

God! I can't believe how quiet you've all been today - is anyone there!!!!!

Well, i had 5 follies and 5 good eggs!! Johns swimmers were ok so it's ivf and we'll get fert results in the morning 
What they thought might of been another follie was actually fluid in my tube, which they've now drained and given me antibiotics (including the hugest suppositories i've ever seen!! ) EC was fine as my ovaries had dropped back into sight! Dr Shaker was wonderful and the whole thing was pretty pain free. Had Debbie sat with me   and also Rachel and Sarah   Everyone was lovely, so have just got everything crossed  for fertilisation, and then hopefully et on monday with Sue and Caroline and DR Zhao b4 and after.
Thanks again for helping me thru this cycle.. much appreciated - off to lie down on the sofa now
love Piper xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi piper.

five good eggs and johns boys came up trumps so thats fantastic news...ummm the pleasure of supositories......and you had all the nice nurses with you....oh im so pleased and excited for you....
Make sure you get plenty rest in preparation for monday...take care of yourself....love baileypippin xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hi Piper - brilliant news - bet those swimmers are marching into action right now 
Glad it wasn't horrid for you - mmmm suppositories........know what you mean!

ttfn
Puss


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello .. tis i le claire 
piper ..so pleased for you, top result,cant wait to hear  how you get on tommorow.glad  it was a pain free experience . yes im being brainwashed i think. gonna end up eating tofu and wearing cheese cloth...ooh i could let my hair get all matted up too and be a proper tree hugger.
glad you had all the nice nurses with you. everyone will be askin for  debbie, well she is the nicest.
mm suppositories...grim.vile  beasties.and so many to go...cyclogest for weeks. i personally am quite adept with the old trigger finger...work related obviously filthy gurls.
any way so pleased for you and john. hey is the interview for the job you told us about ?

puss ,hope your well ..2ww girlie...hope youve got them dvds and books at the ready!

rach...wot about a chinese even..the china palace is scrum and reasonable midweek or theres a new place the emporer in bradford row...any way im easy...like sunday morning ..
hey must grass people.. saw rach in tesco today..the "earth mothers" trolly was full of crap, which she alledges was for murray...i bet... were talkin mars ice cream...syrup porridge....terrible! not a packet of tofu in sight...tho there was dodgy quorn mince!

sunflower ..hope today brought better news in the shape of a bfp.x

debs where are you? piper thinks were bringin the board down ! ooops were in trouble now..
wot do you do at royal mail? is it shifts?

pasha, your quiet too..you cant join this thread and be a part timer...its a full time thing! hope your kitchens done now...whens the house warming?

bloody hell ive got a hundred bubbles now....someone else been busy blowin too? 

juliet...last but never least!..laffed my head off in meadow hall today when i got the piccy of your orville record. i hope your word perfect now ..because we want a rendition!
im disapointed your still not feelin great...it must be gettin you down x cant the reiki twins r n p send you some what ever it is they send ?? to make you feel better...or maybe you could do the claire method of feelin better and you and i go give the plastic a hammering!..retail therapy ..works every time 

cant think of owt else to say .so will pop back later
love claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello ther emy lovelies
hope all is well it is a bit quiet on the home front ...
hey clure im up for any thing scrupmptous to try and get my taste buds a tingling..everything i eat at moment seems dead boring...still not actually played the record just keep looking at the duck on the front.....oh he is so handsome...tell you what normally i love a bit of retail theraphy or even retail browsing does it for me...can not even muster up the spriits to go...stewardess everywhere will be gasping in shock.."she lost her will to shop"...been sortin all my clothes out which i doubt i will ever fit into again or will be so last season when i get round to wearing them.........although clure next week will be 24 weeks so might even buy a few little things for you know who..little freddo himself...so im up for a little therapy.....i need some clothes too for me...have to warn you girls i will be doning the same attire cos that is all i can fit in.....
rach as for the contents of your trolley youve been dobbed in and are guilty of eating yummy mars icecreams.......you girls are gonna have to go back and shop opposite ends of town (back to lidl)..or there will be rumours flying around balby and warmsworth ...

well not done much today so not got much to say...so theres a first.....buck myself up a bit over weekend and get myslef back on track...anyway gotta go mark gonna give me a back rub...hes just mentioned manoil though so hes thinking a bit too bangkok style massage for me.....
nighty night love baileypippin xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

evening you lot....
juliet , im glad ive seen photos of mark cos describing a green  plastic faced stuffed toy wearing a nappy as "handsome", is quite frankly disturbing...had i not seen mark i would be worried about freddos daddy..but i can rest easy!
manoil...wots that then..oil for men well i dunno...errr dont you get greasy sheets? i suspect a nite of pash in the pippin house hold is on the cards!!! 
hey...dont dis the lidl or ALDI or else piper will get us...all hail praise at the altar of the lidl/aldi.
have pmd you re the shoppin expo...do i need to talk nice to the bank to extend the over draft?

hey rach...hope your not thinkin of doing a marianne faithful with that frozen confectionary...now that would lead to messy sheets!  she was  tree hugger too! 

well being as you lot have deserted me i might as well shove off too
bye mi ducks
clure xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi you lot.... not deserted you..... just very quickly logged on to what's been happening!!  Hope you are all well.  Lots been going on !!!  Will write tomorrow ( got hubby talking pipes and plumbing and electrics while I'm doing this and I can't concentrate      It's driving me mad!

Sorry to dash off....... but I'll be back tomorrow

Lots of love Pasha xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Puzzled Why is it on work mornings I can't bear the alarm clock going off and could quite happily sleep another 3 hrs but on a Saturday I'm wide awake at 6.30!!!!!! how fare is that!

Piper - Looking good honey , I'm as flipping nervous about your results as I have been my own! I've still got everything crossed but going a bit numb now! text me when you know! that suppository sounds lovely!!!!!! Is the job the one where you get to move nearer to the mad people!!!!!! can't believe you test on the same day as interview how much stress can one girl cope with 

Sunflower - hope you got some good results yesterday and are enjoying your weekend away!

Puss - hope the embies are well snuggled in , how are you coping with the 2ww psychosis  

Juliet - How are you hon have you rung Linda yet? She's even more a tree hugger then me!

Clure - I would just like to put the record straight for the girls that haven't met me! I do not wear cheesecloth or have dreadlocks  and the Mars bar icecreams were for Murray but Confession I did eat one last night  now your time for confession just HOW MUCH did you spend at Meadowhall?? I'm up for eating whereever cos I love FOOD do you want to leave it till Thursday after we've both been to fat club? Do any of the local girls fancy joining us (mind you you'd have to be brave and bring your ear plugs Juliet talks like she types!)
Also great news about the new cycle in January, glad you managed to talk Nige into it (tell him he's very cute so the little bubba will be that might keep him sweet!) Will have to have you fully initiated into our tree hugging ways by then!

Dee Bee - Do you think the good people at Care need to be warned about you and Clure cycling together!!!! God help them

Pasha - i think your DH has the right idea we need lots of pipes and plumbing in the IVF game, not entirely sure where the electrics come in though! is he a bit kinky  what sort of special needs kids do your work with? the lovely Clure and I are both learning disability nurses!

Well today I'm off to have my legs waxed and then for Acupuncture, ooh the sadistic pleasure of it all  then off the play Bows and arrows again tomorrow! Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39511.new#new


----------

